# Tough time coping with not working out!!



## dalila (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I need help, as I am absolutely lost right now. I've had great success with your advices about food and training till I had to stop training alltogehter. Three weeks ago, I was diagnosed with probably just a slipped disk, and have been asked by my doc. to stop all sorts of activity but walking!! I have real issues with this... I feel lethargic with almost no energy each day for anything, I am depressed c/z I feel that all my recent effort is now going to waste, and weather true or not, I feel less fit with each day that passes!

I don't even know where to start with adjusting my food intake. I used to eat rather clean so I am continuing that and I am just cutting out the PW meals for the time being, and will see how it goes....

Had no chance to do any imaging earlier and I am going for an MRI on the 21st.

So I guess for the time being, I just need some support to get my mood out of the dolldrums ... also will post my daily diet and let you guys take it apart ( I luv you all for that!)  And once I start training again, will continue on with workouts as well.

I feel a little better already!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your recent injury  I hope that things get better soon!  Best of luck with the goals.. and keep food intake clean and positive attitude! Youll be back at it before you know it!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, Dalila.  I hope your back gets better soon.  Whenever I've been out of the gym due to illness or injury, I've tried to concentrate on how intense I'll be when finally able to workout again.  Also, helps me to plan my diet and training program for when I'm back at it.  Just some ideas.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Dalia, maybe a good time to catch up on that book you were trying to read (about bodybuilding maybe) or do something that you have been wanting to do for a while.  All things happen for a reason.  Maybe you were meant to take a few weeks off to let your body heal a little.  Don't fret.  You will be working out again soon enough.  Time to clean out the liver and relax for a while.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2004)

I am in the same boat and need to stop for a while so I understand how you feel Dalila.  Just remember that you *are *_a_* winner* though and will not stop trying to achieve your goals.


----------



## dalila (Aug 15, 2004)

hey there atherjen, var, warrior and BC and thank you all for your words of support. I keep telling myself too that it must've been for a reason,  - my knees started acting up a couple of months back. Being stubborn I got myself some glucosaminate and good knee guards and just went on... I guess the higher powers thought I needed a 'stronger indication' that I needed to rest

Great minds think alike- I was reading your comments about finding something else to do meanwhile, (instead of driving everyone around me nuts LOL), and I thought the same thing this weekend, so I signed myself up for advance lessons in German ( my second language which I???ve started forgetting ) and Malay ( local language in Malaysia)!  That should be fun!

On the flip side, although eating rather clean, I???ve gone up 4 pounds in these 3 weeks!! I guess I need to cut the calories somewhat.. currently I am on about 1600 kcal,  40p/35c/25 ( not any particular eating plan, just the way I eat..)

Also about a week ago my appetite in the morning started being almost non-existent ( as opposed to feeling like I was starving while I was working out), so I started having an apple and some protein in the morning, instead of oatmeal or sweet potato???


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

I am sorry you cant work out but that is great you are learning other languages! Plus the body needs breaks from training now and then, look at it as recovery time.  I've read some people say after a break, they come back stronger! And since you can walk, WALK! It will help you feel better!


----------



## dalila (Aug 15, 2004)

hey greekie, thanks for stopping by!  I do walk a lot these days, that???s why I say I've been driving everyone nuts around me, b/c they have to walk with me! . My boyfriend says he prays every day my MRI this Saturday will show that I am fine so I can take my active ass to gym and stop torturing him! :laugh :


----------



## dalila (Aug 15, 2004)

what I ate on sunday:

9.00am   coffee with milk ( no sugar)
10.00am  300gm stirfried ( pan just sprayed with olive oil) cabbage with   
             chicken breast 

2.00pm   - yong tau foo -  boiled vegetables stuffed with fishcake( 2 big lady 
             fingers, 1 sweet chilli)
             - 1 medium chicken breast
            - 2 fish oils

6.00pm    - small panfried sirloin steak ( dabbed with tissue LOL), some mized 
                veggies 
              - minestrone soup
              - 2 fish oils

9.00pm     - 150gm cottage cheese + 2 tbs psyllium husk


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

German sounds interesting!  

As Vivian suggested, if you can walk, that will help by staying active as best that you can. 

Maybe try eating smaller meals more often?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

I am sorry to hear this.  I myself have been out 11 weeks now, and have 4-6 left.  It is really hard at first, but it gets easier.  Just keep your diet up, so you dont loose too much weight.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

hope your MRI turns out okay.


----------



## dalila (Aug 16, 2004)

hey Premier, no fear of losing weight here LOL, on the contrary, I've gained 4lbs, though not the weight I desire ( i.e. what else could it be but fat). What???s up with you? Back as well?

P funk thanks! I hope so too! Actually I've felt no pain now for 10 days, and that???s driving me even more mad???.at least if I felt pain I'd deal with being a couch potato much easier! ( haha just re-read the last sentence, reads really morbid ) 

A friend called me yesterday to ask if sauna will make him lose weight!  Honestly....

Atherjen yeah, I like German, it???s so organized and picking it up is rather simple. Also after the last episode in Vienna when I got told of 3 times for not being able to converse in german although I was in a german speaking land, I  kinda decided to pick it up again. They get really easily offended I guess coz they think, here are these tourists in our country expecting us to speak English!! While on my mind ( and on most of other tourists) it???s like, well, I cant speak german, so I'll speak whatever I can, and pray you understand me! Peopl are so sensitive nowadays... 

Yesterday's food: 


9.30am   coffee, low fat milk, no sugar

10.00am apple + 1/2 cup cottage cheese

12.30pm 1.5 chicken breast, 1 cup bean sprouts
             2 fish oils

4.30pm 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 wedge cantaloupe, 1 TBS peanut butter
           2 TBS psyllium husk

8.00pm  1/2 cup brown rice, 150gm chicken breast, 100 gm beef, stirfried red 
            peppers and asparagus
            2 fish oils


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Shoulders, both of them.  One seperated, one dislocated.  I was just saying not to lose based on my experience.  Thats the last thing you want to do is lose muscle, fat is not that bad IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

> Thats the last thing you want to do is lose muscle, fat is not that bad IMO



Has anyone ever told you what a genious you are?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Trust me, if I was a genius I would have kept eating like I was and not lost 20 lbs


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Trust me, if I was a genius I would have kept eating like I was and not lost 20 lbs



Oh well, you are still one of my heros.  Anyone that has an injury and still pounds down ice cream like you do is still a champ in my book.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

dalila, hope the situation is improving. Whatever you do, dont rush back in...
 I had the same warning signs 18 months ago, and foolishly ignored them, and it got to the point where I woke up one morning with pins and needles in my leg and butt. I figured I slept wrong, and went about doing my thing until I realized three hours later, it was still there. 
 All said and done, I wound up getting surgery....took two months before I was allowed to do any light work (and I'm still paranoid to try squats).
 Like the others said, use the time to catch up on reading, learning the German, and planning your attack when you get cleared

 Best of luck


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

hi  cops thanks for stoping by!  I am glad to hear that you are recovering well, and I completely agree with you, I've actually come to see this as a positive experience. 

I went for my first proper Malay language lesson yesterday. The grammar is really simple, but pronounciation is a real tongue twister! Its to tough to get some sounds right! thank god it's not like chinese where wrong pronounciation apparently changes the meaning of the word as well!!

Yesterday was a very close friend's birthday nd she wasn't gonna take no to her birtday cake as an answer. HAd a half chocolate fudge cake which I didnt enjoy ( hate chocolate anyways!), and 2 glasses of red wine ( which I did a lot! LOL).

The rest of the food yesterday"

9.30am  coffee with LF milk, no sugar
10.00 2 wheat ( 100% whole wheat) biscuits and 1/2 cup LF milk
           1 roasted chicke breast

12.00 1/2 cup cottage cheese + 1 apple

2.00   200gm stirfried squid + okra,
         2 fishies 

5.00  1/2 cup cottage cheese

6.00  1/2 chocolate fudge cake 

9.00pm 5 meatballs, 1 eggwhite, 1 whole egg, salad ( tomato, cucumber, green salad)
           2 fishies


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Do you figure your calories everyday to make sure you are within range?


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

hey Jodi, thanks for poping in! 

Yes I do add 'em all up every day. I was aiming for 1600kcl while I not training, but it usually adds up to abt 1800 ( except yesterday wher it shot up to 2300). I thought I had gone up 4lbs, but after yesterday's small pig out, I was actaully 3 pounds lighter  ... so I guess in the last 3 weeks ( out of gym) I've kept about the same weight ( don't dare to check the BF/LBM)...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Just be sure to eat plenty of protein, bcaa's and keep carbs a bit lower than you normally would and you should be fine.


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

I am so tired today... some friends from australia came to Kuala Lumpur for a visit and I took them out for a dinner and a catch up session, slept verrrry late! They were so funny, said everyone in KL tried to rip them off hahaha, I can't believe it, keelites are such a nice bunch!!  So anyone visiting be warned... they apparently can smell tourists from a mile away! 

Food yesterday:

9.30 am, coffee (with LF milk, no sugar), 1.2 cup cottage cheese, 2 WW 
            biscuits with LF milk

12.30     100gms stewed chicken gizzards ( people don't make faces, I      
            lurrrrve those!)
            150 gm stir-fried shrimp
            1 cup spinach


3.30 pm  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 wedge cantaloupe, 1/2 green guava

7.30       Fish curry ( curry drained), a few grilled shrimp, vegies, 3 TBS white 
             rice, 1 hoegarden bier


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

What did they do to try and rip them off?  Maybe because they dont speak the native language?


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What did they do to try and rip them off?  Maybe because they dont speak the native language?



Hmmm I guess you are right... see, the expatriates who work here can at least pronouce local food names and city areas the way the locals do, not with an english/american/australian accent, and that lets the locals know that these people have been here for a while and probably know the way the things ( i.e. prices are here), but when you can't do that they know right away that you've just arrived and then they try to swindle you any way they can.... for example, they'll never let you haggle if they conclude you are a tourist, the taxi driver would refuse to use a meter, etc.. 

Of course if you can tell them WTF?? in their own language taht helps a lot LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL.  I will have to learn "WTF" before I go to another country I guess


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL.  I will have to learn "WTF" before I go to another country I guess



If you coming to asia let me know, I'll teach you, I can say WTF in 6 different dialects


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I have been to Japan.  Landed in Tokyo at Narita Intl. and stayed on Tokyo bay, where the landfill was.  It was kinda cool, because our hotel and an office building were the only buildings in this huge area.  All the other lots were filled with flowers, im sure its much different now.
How many languages do you speak?


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> 12.30     *100gms stewed chicken gizzards * ( people don't make faces, Ilurrrrve those!)
> 150 gm stir-fried shrimp
> 1 cup spinach



 What about Liver?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> What about Liver?



You like liver?!?!  Will you marry me?


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

Sara yeah I love liver too, but it has to be half cooked!  Actually in all honesty I prefer all sorts of innards to the actual meet any time of the day! ( all my friends think I couldn't be more gross! LOL)

Premier how 'bout some nice stewed tripe and cow brains in batter? YUM!  

I only speak English, my mother tongue which is slavic... some call it croatian/serbian/bosnian  - we are so messed up!  then I speak Malay ( still can't write), and write german ( can't speak anymore LOL)..... but you'd be surprised to hear in how many languages I can swear!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Whats tripe?  I am down to eat anything once.. as long as I see someone eat it before me.


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats tripe?  I am down to eat anything once.. as long as I see someone eat it before me.



Cool, I'll lead LOL! Tripe is the animal stomach lining ( usually cow, sheep or pig). Verrrrry nice in a stew sort of thing, with lots of spices and tomato puree....

I had a blast watching Fear Factor recently ( you know the one where contestants have to eat disgusting stuff and do dangerous things to win money?) and they had to eat pig's brains and Malaysian stinky fruit called Durian, and everyone was gagging and cryng and I was thinking OMG such lovley stuff going to waste!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I had a blast watching Fear Factor recently ( you know the one where contestants have to eat disgusting stuff and do dangerous things to win money?) and they had to eat pig's brains and Malaysian stinky fruit called Durian, and everyone was gagging and cryng and I was thinking OMG such lovley stuff going to waste!!



LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Aww.. tripe is kind of like Haggis then?  That would probably make me sick lol


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Liver w/ Onions or garlic and blackpepper is so YUMMY!!!


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Aww.. tripe is kind of like Haggis then?  That would probably make me sick lol



Yeah but much nicer, spicyyyy. Haggis is stuffed tripe that is just boiled I think... 

But back to gizzards, they are a part of chicken highest in protein and lowest in fat after chicken breast...so I am weird in a good way LOL!


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Liver w/ Onions or garlic and blackpepper is so YUMMY!!!



which liver do you like sara? I try not to eat it too often it's loaded with cholesterol apparently..


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> which liver do you like sara? I try not to eat it too often it's loaded with cholesterol apparently..



I like Chicken & Beef Liver    
I don't eat it all the time.. But I don't worry about the cholesterol in the liver, since everything else I eat is clean


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

I was about to say good evening everyone, then realised I have no clue whats the time in North America. I assume that most people here are from either the US or Canada?  Anyways, just greetings then! 

Yay Friday, I am in a very good mood today. Fridays are so special, aren't they?  

Yesterday I went to a new shopping mall in KL to help a friend choose a gift for his girfriend's birthday. This new place is abosolutely huge ( for our standards), I think it's like 1km from one end to the other!! I made him walk really fast so it would double as a cardio exercise for me!!  Poor thing, I think that was the last time he went shopping with me.

I am lazy to post yesterday's diet as it was boring same old as yesterday, super clean. But I did start taking apple cider vinegar with water and a teaspoon of some freakshly expensive honey ( 100% pure organic honey with supposed manuka healing properties -  I am such a sucker for stuff like that!! )

I am also excited and a little scared of tomorrow - will be doing an MRI for my back. Kept bugging the doc to sedate me  then my boyfriend said, knowing my tendency to fall asleep the moment my head touches a pillow, I won't need a sedative, I'll just knock off on my own in the mRI machine!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck with the MRI.
Its thursday night here in the US


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks Premier!! for both I mean 

I am really hoping they will tell me tomorrow "heck woman you are a hypochondriac, your back is perfectly fine, now march to the nearest gym!!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Dalila you are so cute and funny


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

Greekie thanks girl, so are you! Stay positive ok?


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck dalila


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks sara!! if my MRI comes clean I'll treat myself with a nice set of heavy chest/bis exercises on sunday!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

liver???   weirdos!! lol 

Good luck with the MRI today!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

Good treat  Just be careful


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> thanks sara!! if my MRI comes clean I'll treat myself with a nice set of heavy chest/bis exercises on sunday!!


Hi Dalila,

I hope it all goes well....I'll say a little prayer for you


----------



## dalila (Aug 22, 2004)

Good evening and good mornign to you who are on my side of the world! 

I spent the whole SAturday doing medical tests! I was poked, made to run, confined into small spaces ( i.e. MRI), and the hospital managed to lose my clothes!! Ok I didn't think it was funny at the time, but now I do!! Ha ha, I was just sitting there in a hospital gown, freezing my ass off! Then they found them, in a different locker form the one I held a key to!!  

The rest of the results will be ready on Friday, but the MRI image showed a bulging of L5 disk without any encroachment on the adjacent nervs. Haven't got an opinion of my doc yet ( seeing him today), but from everythign I read about back injuries, it's not that bad, thank God it wasn't worse!

But I was somewhat disappointed, said to myself, what the heck, and went to a cake shop straight from the hospital! I won't tell you what sort of damage I did there!! 

The only good thing that transpired from it all, was that after my stress test which meant I was running for 20 min on the exponentially increasing inclination, I had no back pain! So today I am going back to gym, and will stay away from exercises  that involve weight bearing on/above shoulders.

Having said that, I have no clue, what back exercises and shoulder exercises could I do that circumvent this? Guys any recommendations?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

YAY! :bounce: I am glad to hear that the MRI went ok and that your able to get back into the gym, at least for a run or something along those lines. Perhaps I didnt understand, you cant lift any weight, right? or just chest and arms? 

MMmmmmmmm do tell what you had at the cake shop  After a hard day like that at the hospital, its totally acceptable!  

Have a great week!


----------



## dalila (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Jen! I had a pear and ginger cake on saturday and it was so mmmm! And it was so HUGE!!  

I can't jog/run for the time being Jen, only cycling and swimming. Weights, well hmmmm the opinions differ, but I've been told it's ok to lift lighter, as long as I don't carry any wegihts on my shoulders or lift above them ( i.e. no barbell lunges, squats, shoulder presses, etc..)

Yesterday I decided to try my luck in the gym. No specific program or anything just really trying out what feels comfortable and what doesn't. So I did:

Cardio ; Cycling ( resistance and speed intervals) 45 min
Legs: : 
Quad Extensions 5X12 at 40lbs
Hamstrign curls   5X12 at 40lbs
Hip Adduction ( inner tigh) 5X12 at 30lbs

Don't feel the work otu much in my legs today but at least there's no pain!

Diet:

9.30am coffee with LF milk, no sugar
10.00 apple + 1/2 cupo cottage cheese
12.30 stir fried ostrich meat ( 200gm) + spinach
4.00  1/2 cup cottage cheese + 1 pear
7.30 PW whey + slice of WW bread ( home made)
9.30pm chicken breast with wine sauce ( wine, 1 tsp honey, mushroom, and seasoning)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats on getting back in the gym 

Do you have to wait untill Fri for treatment options?


----------



## dalila (Aug 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting back in the gym
> 
> Do you have to wait untill Fri for treatment options?



thanks premier!! I am happy to do at least something in the gym!
I am seeing my doc tomorrow to discuss the MRI scans. He has already told me though, that if the MRI shows only bluging disk it won't be necessary to come for daily rehab sessions, but to do these stretching exercises at home, ( I am already doing them) and have hot baths.....


----------



## dalila (Aug 24, 2004)

I've decided to go to the gym every other day for 2 weeks and if I feel fine then do the 4 days split. I've noticed that I've become paranoid, kept "feeling" my back yesterday to see if the previous day of exercises hurt in any way. I felt a little stiff, but that was in the upper back, nowhere near the injured area, I think coz I was doing lots of back stregthening stretches ( supermans, cat and camel and cobra pose).

Today will be doing chest and bis.

Yesterday's diet:

9.30am coffee with LF milk no sugar
10.00   1/2 cup cottage cheese + 1 apple
1.00   200gm steamed fish+ spinach+ brocoli
4.30     1/2 cup cottage cheese + nectarine+ green tea
8.00    5 large shrimp in curry ( no coconut milk) + 1/2 cup chicken +2/3 cup brown rice+ 2 TBS ice cream 

I am off on Friday ( coz I need a break), and I am off on monday ( doing some silly shoot), and I am off on tuesday ( it's the day of independance here), and I am sooooo happy!


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad you working out!!!  
Keep up the good work


----------



## dalila (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Sara, so am I!!  Though I miss lifting as heavy as I could, but hey beggars cant be choosers!  I am reading a really good book now by Dr. Ron Kennedy " The Thinking Person's guide to Perfect Health" really useful stuff!

You tummy any better?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Yea, thats awesome your back!  Just be caredul


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Premy! What are you doing up this late??  

I've just read something that makes sense to me - i.e. that with a back injury one should never go by the rule" Well I'll train what I can", i.e. everythign but the back and the legs as that  causes muscle imbalance and puts one at even greater risk of reinjury. One should start training the whole body with very light weights, in a balanced way as soon as one stops being in pain......

I have a feeling my journal will in the end turn into a collection of tips for people with bad backs LOL!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I know, I am up really late   Just finished watching Rulon Gardner wrestle.  Oh, and eating icecream 

Sounds like you got a good plan.  If this turns out to help people, then thats great


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

And who won? 
I mean you or the ice-cream? LOL


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Thanks Sara, so am I!!  Though I miss lifting as heavy as I could, but hey beggars cant be choosers!  I am reading a really good book now by Dr. Ron Kennedy " The Thinking Person's guide to Perfect Health" really useful stuff!
> 
> You tummy any better?



Just take it step by step  
My tummy still the same.. but I can handle it


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Icecream didnt stand a chance.  It went down way too easy.


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Well done Premy, I am proud of you!!   

Sara, yeah I am really carefull, thanks!

Ok I have to say I hate that bloody stationary bicycle! Even with a towel folded on top of the seat, my bum hurts very bad now!!  Attempted to do some cycling yesterday and had to get up after 2 min, it was just too painful! Weird! 

Walked about 3km ( very slow, speed 6.5 on treadmill).

Chest:
flat bench presses 12X30, 12X35, 12X40, 12X40
Inclined smith presses 12X35, 12X40, 12X45, 12X50
incl dumbell flyes  12X10( each hand),  12X12, 12X12, 12X12

bis:
inlcined dumbell curls 12X10 ( each hand), 12X12, 12X12, 12X12
incl. hammer curls   12X12( each hand), 12X15, 12X15, 12X15
concentrated bi curl 12X15lbs ( 4 sets)

Diet similar to yesterday's.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

What kind of steamed fish?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of steamed fish?



Do you mean yesterday?  I eat steamed fish so often I lose track of which preparation I had which day LOL. But yesterday was something called "assam" style.... we have this herb here simply called assam, ( sorry it doesn't have eng. translation that I know off). They are sourish and smell wonderfully tangy... they are usually blended with pure chilli paste, and some ginger, then rubbed all over the fish. I like!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Sounds good, but what kind of fish was it?  Like halibut, salmon, etc.

I just assumed that you had fish today too, because you said meals were similar.  So yea yesterday.

Oh, and good morning


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Good question! I just realised I don't know the names of half the fish I eat here! LOL, so I googled and found out that I had Threadfin fish yesterday! Premy thanks, you made me learn something new today!  

O and good evenign(nite?) to you!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Mmmmmm Halibut is my favorite


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

hey there jodi! I love any fish as long as it's not salmon! Well unless it's smoked salmon!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm Halibut is my favorite



Check it out, I cooked this the other day.. OMG, it was to die for!
http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?page=176

I am quite the food connoisseur


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Still here at work Dalila.  3 or so hours left


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

O my, now I am completely lost!  I was sure you were 12 horus behind my time zone Premy. Where are you man? Or do you work a nite-shift? 

I've just checked out that link for halibut, and they have a niceeeee recipe for baked apples with ginger and honey, yum!!! I want!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Yea, I work second shift.  2:30-11:30PM.  It sucks.  That cooking page, has the best food on it.  I watch Nigels show on the local PBS.


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Premo, if you like good food and don't mind cooking, I could email/PM you a few recipes ( asian and middle eastern), I love cooking! 

Just got back from seeing my doc, he said my disks are bulging sooo marginally he doesn't even think that gave me the pain in the first place. He also added that had I not told him about the bout of pain in my back, he'd think it was an MRI of a healthy back! 

But he did say that the erector muscle on the left of my back is far more tense than on the right. He suspects an unjury to this muscle is causing the stiffness in the back and initially caused me pain. 

Anyways, still careful, taking it easy with weights and doing only exercises that support back for a month or so..

Still I could jump all around the office and scream with joy!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Check it out, I cooked this the other day.. OMG, it was to die for!
> http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?page=176
> 
> I am quite the food connoisseur


Butter 

Looks really good but not for everyday for me


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey there jodi! I love any fish as long as it's not salmon! Well unless it's smoked salmon!


I'm not a big fan of salmon either   Too fishy.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Congrats dalila, thats awesome news!

Yea, im not the "typical guy".  I love to cook!  Sure, send me an eMail anytime.  Rawkus909@msn.com.


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of salmon either   Too fishy.



I agree Jodi, and unless it is made with either tomato sauce or lemon juice, its just way to rich and makes me sick to my stomach... but smoked salmon..mmmmm.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I like to bake or grill my salmon with dill, lemon, and butter.


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like to bake or grill my salmon with dill, lemon, and butter.



butter and salmon?? one of my nightmares!  The other is salmon and cream!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Are you at work, or at home?

Butter is good on everything.  Don't tell me you eat margarine?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you at work, or at home?
> 
> Butter is good on everything.  Don't tell me you eat margarine?



At work LOL though you'd never guess from the way I've been posting here this morning! hahaha I am just really excited and not in the mood to work. It's not helping that everyone is in a holiday mood and the coming weekend is 4 days long!  

I like butter, on bread, white (not oily) fish, to fry eggs... but NOT with already rich food like steak, salmon or cod, kinda makes me nauseous.. Was kinda brought on healthy food, my mom never fried ANYHING but eggs ever! 

And no margarine for me, yucks, I even can't eat cookies if I know they have margarine in them.. my body goes into a self-defense " I am gonna puke" mode! LOL

So if icecream has margarine DON'T tell me LOL , I love ice cream way too much to care!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I have no idea if icecream has margerine in it.  
Why is it a 4 day weekend, what holiday?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have no idea if icecream has margerine in it.
> Why is it a 4 day weekend, what holiday?



OK good, lets keep it that way, ignorance is bliss sometimes! LOL

It's the independance day of MAlaysia on August 31st. And it's very big deal here b/c they only stopped being a British colony 47 years ago. It's always a massive celebration.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Im sure the fireworks are phenominal.. I mean it is Asia.  Take some pics ok?


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im sure the fireworks are phenominal.. I mean it is Asia.  Take some pics ok?



yeah they are stunning, I have some pics of the last New Year's fireworks... will post them next week.....Don't think I will go out for the Merdeka Day tho, (this 31st)! The crowd is just unbelievable... it takes me 20 min usually to get to the city center, and on the eve of pub. holidays it can take as long as 4 hours!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats GREAT news about your MRI!  I hope the pain totalled subsides soon! 

Mmmmmmmmmmmm you can email me some recipes! I love to cook!  and eat


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

Enjoy the fireworks 

How about you post the recipes in the recipe forum instead


----------



## dalila (Aug 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Enjoy the fireworks
> 
> How about you post the recipes in the recipe forum instead



I would but errr some are not ideal BB food LOL as they have stuff like couscous, butter or prunes.. hmmm I'll give my recipe collection a flip and will post some of the healthier ones. 

Tomorrow is a back day. Planning on doing:

4 sets X12 reps of:
one arm dumbel rows
WG ( assisted) chin ups
low rows ( pully)

tris:
4 sets X12
skull crushers
single dumbell seated extensions
single dumbell kickbacks.

Bum-bums still painful from the darn bicycle !! May try walking again....


----------



## dalila (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok so I have done what I planned to do in the gym, though I am thinking that even if I am using pretty light weights, I might not need 3 exercises for tris and bis? any ideas folks?

Oh, and I also did some crunches ( minimal movement, only shoulders off, and tight squeeze of the abs), and lower back extensions. So far everything feels normal, except that silly 'erector  'muscle pulling back when I bend forward! 

Diet hmmm eggs have been the food of the day LOL! I came across these herbal Chinese eggs that I adore, in the mall and bought 6! 

9.00m coffee with LF milk , no sugar
10.00 whole boiled egg + 2 egg whites, ½ cup oats with ½ cup LF milk
2.00 (PW) 1 scoop protein powder+ 3 TBS raw oats
3.00 ½ cup cottage cheese + 1 slice 100% WW bread
6.00 1 whole boiled egg, 2 eggs whites, 1 slice WW bread
9.30 ( probably some steamed fish, and lots of veggies)

Checked my  BF today with that little gadget that you hold, and I wasn???t pleased to find out it has climbed to 21.5% ! I swear like 2 % are around my tummy and EVERYTHING else in my darn thighs!   

( the whole day has been such a mixture of good and bad news it???s a really a roller coaster today!)


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

I never do 3 exercises for bis or tris. usually just one, 4 sets. or if I do 2 exercises I do 3 sets. 

Glad that all is feeling better as tthe days progress with your back!  

Perhaps the bf reading was off! no worries!  dont test it again until after youve been full force into the gymagain!


----------



## dalila (Aug 27, 2004)

but you lift quite heavy Jen right? I am down to 50% of my capacity for the next 4-5 weeks, do you thindo they k I should still be OK with 2 exercises?

By the way why do those little BF gadgets ask for the age as well? What does age have to do with BF??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

Those bioimpedence tests are wrong.  Please don't use that as an accurate way of measuring bodyfat.


----------



## dalila (Aug 27, 2004)

Alrighty Jodi, I hope they show more rahter than less BF than one actaully has!   Actuallly that thing is really irritating, no matter how hard I train it shows more fat each year coz I am always 1 year older!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2004)

LOL - Those are for the "average" person.  They rarely take muscle into consideration so yes, I'm sure you are lower than what it say


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

dalila, some workouts that I did last summer at home where I DID NOT have a bench were: 

DB shrug 
DB tricep extension 
DB Hammer curl 
DB Shoulder press 
DB Front raise 
DB Arnold press 
DB Seated Lateral Raise 

Since you have a bench, you can do DB Chest Press, DB Flyes


----------



## dalila (Aug 28, 2004)

Sara thanks for the exercises  but do what I might I can't picture how I should do seated lateral raises for shoulders? I know the ones yo50u do for posterior delt, but not lateral.... 

Today is just cardio and shoulders day;
Cycling 40 min (intervals speed and resistance)

seated smith shoulder presses 3 sets x 12 reps @ 50lbs
alternate front seated raises 3X12, @ 10lbs ( dumbells)
rear raises 3X12 @ 8lbs dumbells
Lateral standing raises 3x12 @ 10lbs

Diet: 
10.30am coffee with LF milk, no sugar ( overslept)
11.30am 1/2 cup oats with LF milk and some dried cranberries
             2 slices FF cheese

2.00 pm  Vietnamese Beef soup with mushrooms and soba noodles

5.00 Myoplex protein bar ( was hungry and on the go in a mall, figured it was better than a pretzel or cinnamon  roll  )

7.00 1 medium steamed crab, 3 large prawns, 3 glasses of red wine ( nice chillean!)

Hope you guys are having a great weekend


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

> but do what I might I can't picture how I should do seated lateral raises for shoulders?



you would do a lateral raise as normal, standing, although you sit at the edge of a bench. makes the movement a bit more challenging. 



> but you lift quite heavy Jen right? I am down to 50% of my capacity for the next 4-5 weeks, do you thindo they k I should still be OK with 2 exercises?



mmmmm well.... relativly. not always  2 exercises per bodypart would be fine for sure just to maintain.  

Hope youve had a good weekend!


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2004)

Jen, the weekend was tiring in all honesty... I have some friends from London visiting, and we were doing the touristy things around KL... The air is crap too, the haze form Indonesia again... grrr

Went to a photo shoot today, hated my make up! I swear that makeup woman plastered so much shit on my eyes, I looked like a wax doll... but you try and argue with them   ....

Also everyone ordered pizza and they were wolfing it down, stealing glances at my oaties and cottage cheese and kept asking me what I was eating, why I was eating it, how could I eat it and do I eat like that every day and since when have I been eating like that urgh!! Million silly questions!

Since I woke up at 6.30am I am really tired now, and today is my rest day from the gym, so will go for a nap and chill out.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Photo shoot?  PICS PICS PICS  

Im sorry you had a tiring weekend! Hopefully this week will fly by for you! 

Haha got to love all the food questions. I got them ALL last summer at my job at the tourist bureau every sinlge day.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

I want pics too!


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2004)

you guys! I told you I looked like crap in those photos, so unless you haven't had a good laugh in weeks, I won't post them!    They were face shots only anyways .... and I did say I won't post pics till I look like atherjen!!   

Premy I like your signature  , where did you get it? I watched the fireworks from my balcony last nite, they were good but not as nice as the ones for the NY's eve last year! 

Today need to go buy a new notebook ( PC) and a fridge for my kitchen. One of those cool new gadgets with a water filter/water fountain and an automatic ice maker. I love gadgets!   So save the walking all around the mall, there will be no workout for me today. ( unless the electrical shop stands me up and let me carry da darn fridge in myself!   )

Last nite I had a korean BBQ for dinner mmm I swear they have the best meats!! Soooo tender and tasty! Had loaaads of meat, I can't even bear a thought of eating meat any time soon. So as they said in " My Big Fat Greek Wedding", now I'll eat lamb!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Where are you from again and how old are you?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

My sig is from the movie Face Off.  Glad you like it


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> you guys! I told you I looked like crap in those photos, so unless you haven't had a good laugh in weeks, I won't post them!


Oh post em, I can tell you are very beautiful and hey, if they are as bad as you say they are then I need a good laugh anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Atleast post them in your journal.. so that a few of us can see


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

LOL okies, will do then, but don't say I didn't warn you!  I should get a copy of the photos by Friday! 

Jodi thanks for the nice words but trust me these photos are like this  LOL

Premy I wanted to bring the fireworks photos today fr you, but I left them at home 

Jill I am from former Yugoslavia, 29, and I've been living in Malaysia ( south east asia) for the past 13 years. Thanks for stopping by, and please don't be a stranger in my journal. 

Yesterday, I walked for 4 hours in the malls looking for the fridge I wanted ( that has to count for something doesnt it?) Aaaaaaaaand I found it!! Aaaaaaand it's gonna be delivered this friday!  Now I don't have to stick my fatty photos on te fridge door any more, the door has the mirror finish!!  LOL

I also managed to get some 15 min of fast paced swimming in the morning, which I am sure was all nulled with my "beef, beef and more beef" dinner in a Vietnamese restaurant! 

By the way who said they like Detour bars?? I got one yesterday and it was waaaaay too sweet for me. I think I still like the Myoplex apple cinnamon the best.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

Detour too sweet??? Never... I dont think Ive ever had ANYTHING that was too sweet?  (for me anywase! )


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Detour too sweet??? Never... I dont think Ive ever had ANYTHING that was too sweet?  (for me anywase! )



Jill you are  LOL!! I used to be like that, but I've lost my sweet tooth somewhere along... tooth fairy thank you! LOL


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I walked for 4 hours in the malls looking for the fridge I wanted ( that has to count for something doesnt it?) Aaaaaaaaand I found it!! Aaaaaaand it's gonna be delivered this friday!  Now I don't have to stick my fatty photos on te fridge door any more, the door has the mirror finish!!  LOL
> 
> I also managed to get some 15 min of fast paced swimming in the morning, which I am sure was all nulled with my "beef, beef and more beef" dinner in a Vietnamese restaurant!
> 
> By the way who said they like Detour bars?? I got one yesterday and it was waaaaay too sweet for me. I think I still like the Myoplex apple cinnamon the best.


Yeah, that counts for something in my book too  

I'm glad you are going to post the pics 

Detour bars are alright, not too sweet its just that they are so bad for you that I'd rather have the real damn snickers bar


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

OK I decided to post these so people who come here know what I look like... 
I've just realised that I have almost no photos with my hair short ( got it cut 2 months ago)... well sorry then, you have to look at ones where I kinda look harassed to smile! LOL


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

you are VERY pretty!!!!  

I hate detours!! they taste fake and soo darn sweet to me too!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the 3rd picture.. Got any more ?   Less clothes..


----------



## dalila (Sep 1, 2004)

Good evening nice people! Jen, thanks for the compliment, but I really think I look harassed in two of those pics LOL! 

Spike sorry man, I avoid photo opps in my swimmers, I still hate my legs! 

I am so tired today, the visitors are still here so I keep going to bed at 3am!! They are a nice bunch but I really can't take this going out every nite any more. On top of it all, yesterday was the leg day in the gym!! 

Cardio: HIIT Cycling 40 min!! ( bum bums hurt again!!)

Leg extensions: 15X30, 10X37.5, 8X43.5, 8X50, 5X60
Seated leg curls: 15X30, 10X40, 8X45, 8X50, 7X55
Leg presses:       15X 50, 10X70, 8X90 8X100, 6X110

Lower back extensions 3X15 
Lower back bridge on the fitball 3X15

Crunches on the fitball 3X15
Crunches with legs up 3X15
Crnunches with one leg extended straight 3X15 ( each side)

20 min of goooood stretching!  

Diet:

9.30am: coffee, LF milk no sugar
10.00: 2 EW+1 whole egg, 1/2 cup oats
12.30  1cup soba noodles+ 5 large shrimp+ veggie ( cantonese style)
3.30 1 C cottage cheese
5.00 some almonds
6.30 PW 20gm of Protein+ 4 tbs oats
9.00 Sweet and sour fish+ black pepper venison+ spinach+ broccoli

O and I keep taking my 4 fish pills every dayb but forget to write


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

You are very beautiful.


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi thanks for not noticing the total absence of any muscle mass on my arms!  I used to do 3 sets of high reps on all my exercises and never really saw any muslces coming up, till someone here enlightened me to the fact that high reps weren't the way.... And then when I started training as heavy as I could, I hurt my back, and could've beaten my own stupid self!  I try not to think about it though and hopefully will be able to go back to training heavy in 3-4 weeks.

Jodi you work in IT don't you? I do PR for IT companies. Mostly MNCs present here in Malaysia.... but now I wish I could bake and sell cookies! LOL less stress!   

I like this smily a lot !!!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

No gym yesterday, today is the chest and tris day!

Yesterday's Diet:
9.30 coffee with LF milk no sugar
10.00 1 egg + 2 egg whites ( boiled), 2 Wheat biscuits + 1/2 cup LF milk 
1.00 200gm braised chicken + spinach and petula ( veggie, family of gourds)
3.30 1/2 cup cottage cheese + some almonds
6.30 1 WW + oat flour home made apple muffin, smoked salmon salad  ( no dressing - I was in a hurry!!  
9.30 mushroom soup + grilled fish

Last nite I attended a dinner and opera singing concert, the famous Three Chinese Tenors from Australia... I have to say they were very good!! And to think that one of them with such a voice was a dish washer in some restaurant for years... They are funny too!! One of them came out dressed in a Torro's outfit, and in the middle of his aria, threw it off and he was torso-naked underneath!!  Everyone started laughing and I caught myself thinkin, hmmm he definitely looks like he is on a bulking diet!!! 

I got suckered into buying a new protein powder Protein Complex or something, much more expensive that the Designer Whey I usually get, but the GNC girl said that the reason for that is that, PC brand carried 55gm of protein in a serving.. I only realised that their serving measure is double of the one used by DW ( 70 gm as opposed to 30gm )!! Naturally it has twice as much protein then!!   Well anyways.... it tastes  really good and the other macros are fine so I'll stick with it this time...

People it's Friday!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

You are so pretty! And your arms look nice shush!


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

Very Pretty girl


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You are so pretty! And your arms look nice shush!



OK I won't talk about my arms if you stop worrying about your water weight! Deal?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

I agree, stop picking on your arms.  When you are ready to go full force you can develop them however you wish


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Very Pretty girl




I agree!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 4, 2004)

Good morning everyone ( well technically it's noon here, but I've just opened my eyes so....   ) Thanks Sara and NcGirl    and ncgirl I kept reading your nick as nice girl hehe, but hey I wasn't wrong either way   .

Friday was the chest day:
Chest:
Flat bench presses 15X40, 10X45, 8X50, 8X50
Incline dumbbell presses 15X10, 10X12, 8X15, 8X18
Standing cable flyes 12X2plates, 10X2.5pl, 8X3pl,8X3pl

Tris
Kickbacks unilateral 12X10, 10X12, 8X15
Kickbacks bilateral 10X12 3 sets
Tri dips 10plates assisted 3 sets

A question - when I do the flat bench BB presses do I go down almost to my chest ( which I thought was correct) or just till my upper arms are parallel to the floor ( which the gym instructor is telling me to do)?

I swear this gym is driving me nuts! Gotta find a new place to work out, but this one is so conveniently 5min away from my house...

Diet was good over the weekend, save the fact that I had too much wine on friday ( 6 glasses) and too little food on saturday, as I was nursing a hangover, and I felt terribly guilty on sunday!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

> A question - when I do the flat bench BB presses do I go down almost to my chest ( which I thought was correct) or just till my upper arms are parallel to the floor ( which the gym instructor is telling me to do)?



I always went down to chest level  worked best for me, I know others who dont but I think they have more of a weight ego going on. lol 

mmmmmmmmm wine, I only like homemade.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Jen thanks girl! I thought I was right to do those benches the way I did!   And you make wine at home? You mean like mulled wine or just normal wine?

Today was the back and bis day but because I didn't do shoulders this week I decided to lump them all together. After that I had to go to a hairsalon to get my hair washed, arms felt like jello haha.

Back
lat pulldown 15X30, 12X41, 10X50, 10X50, 8X60
low row 12X2 plates, 10X3 pl, 10X3pl, 6X4plates
one arm rows 12X12, 10X15, 8X20, 8X20, 6X25

Bis
Pronated EZ bar curls 12X17.5 ( 3 sets), 22.5X8 ( 2 sets)
Incline hammer curls 10X10 ( 3 sets), 8x12 ( 2 sets)
Cable curls 12X3 plates, 10X3.5 plates, 8X4pl

Shoulders
Smith presses 12X 40. 10X45 ( 2 sets), 8X55( 2 sets)
Barbell rows 12X22, 10X27 ( 2 sets), 8X32 ( 2 sets)
Standing lateral raises 10X10( 3 sets) 12X8 ( 2 sets)

Abs + lower back extensions

Had 10gm of whey before then 10gm after bis and 10 after after the workout - was that necessary, what do you guys think? Just thought it was gonna be a long work out ( 1.5 hours) and I'd better had some..?

Now another questions   :
When I lift on weekends it's usually as soon as I wake up, so should I just have some whey or whey and complex carbs? 

Today was a nice day because I managed to squeeze in a massage and facial after the workout! I like!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

I always have whey and F1 or oaties pre-workout before a weight than cardio session. I couldnt imagine just whey. It I just am doing cardio its just whey or on an empty stomach. Jodi recommended pre-w cabies to a me long time ago.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

I would have just a small bit of whey as soon as you wake up and train. That way there is something light in your system, you can rely on the stored glycogen for energy. Make sure to have your postworkout meal immediatly following your workout, w.complex carbs and lean protein. 

lucky duck for the facial and massage!!!  

my grandmother makes the wine... Im not sure how she does it but she has a wine room full of hundreds of bottles made from different berries and blends.


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Okies Jen, so whey before and whey plus complex carbs PW! Got it ma'am!  

I already like your granny!! Mine makes plum brandy!!  But I hate that stuff, you can remove paint off the walls with it, it's that strong!! 

Note to myself : Eating rice noodles doesn't make your stomach happy, so QUIT eating them silly!! 

Yesterday's diet ( which made me bloat like a balloon!)
noon : coffee, no sugar, LF milk ( watched movies on sat till 4am!)
12.30 1 scoop whey + 4 tbs oats ( pre-workout)
2.00 1 scoop whey
3.00 1 scoop whey 4 tbs oats
5.00 buckwheat noodless with home made beef soup
7.00 protein bar ( 160kcal, 20gm of protein)
9.30 Rice noodles with huge fresh water prawn.


----------



## dalila (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello nice people, and sweet dreams to the sleepy heads out there! 

Yesterday was a rest day from both cardio and weights. But I did a stupid thing - instead of defrosting my old fridge slowly I just pulled the plug on it , and it took its revenge on me by flooding the kitchen! So it ended up not being a rest day after all!! 

Diet:
9.30 Coffee, LF milk
10.00 2 WW biscuits, 1/2C LF milk, 1/2CC, 1 apple
12.30 psullium husk
1.00  braised chicken ( abt 200gm), spinach, broccoli
4.00  pear, 1/2 C CC
8.00 Japanese BBQ ( 3 shrimp, 5 scallops, 100gm FATTY beef, 100gm squid, lots of cabbage, okra, carrots)
12.30 2 TBS PB


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

> Yesterday was a rest day from both cardio and weights. But I did a stupid thing - instead of defrosting my old fridge slowly I just pulled the plug on it , and it took its revenge on me by flooding the kitchen! So it ended up not being a rest day after all!!



 omg.. that hilarious!!  I had just a sort of mess too.. Dad decided to clean the flu to the fireplace from INSIDE  soot everywheres! (didnt work well) lol 

that psyl.husk and cabbage are badd badd in my system


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Dalila,


I wanted to personally (well, as personally as this can get) for your kind words the other day. My kids are the adorablestets, you are right. We have people at my wife's work who are begging us to have another because they think we make the most beautiful kids.... ....Not gonna happen. I mean, don't get me wrong, there is nothing more fun than trying (practice makes perfect, I say)   , but we are fine with 2 gorgeous kids...
Once again, Dalila, thanks for your thoughts and I will be by more often after the 2nd hurricane comes our way (this hurricane thing is getting old  )


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jen dearie, hahaha I can just imagine you with a sooty face! So cute!!  And by the way I picked up my english in Malaysia, and this being a tropical country they never taught me the word " flue" hahah just had to stick my nose in a dusty dictionary !  I can't believe psyllium bloats you up, it helps me soo much!

Tony, you are such a thoughtful and nice person, and you deserve the cutest kids, the nicest wife and everything else that is good! I've never been through a hurricane and have no idea what you guys are in for, but I sure will pray for your safety ( and your quick return to the journal heheh, I know, I am selfish!).

Yesterday, there was no jinx of any kind, had a nice "Legs" day in the gym, but did tell off the gym manager!! She says to me ( trying to embarass me) " I've heard you're complaining there's not enough plates ( weights) in the gym", and I say to her "Yeah, I and I've heard you said I should bring my own!!"  Well needless to say she kept quiet after that ha ha!! Why people never learn that if someone tells them stuff, they are very likely to tell elsewhere as well, sigh....

Leg extensions: 15X35, 10X45, 8X60, 8X65, 6X70 ( up 10 lbs from last week)
Seated leg curls: 15X30, 10X35, 8X40, 8X45, 7X50 ( down 5lbs ) 
Leg presses: 15X 70, 10X90, 8X100, 8X110, 6X120 ( up 10lbs)

Lower back extensions 3X15 

Crunches on the fitball 3X15
Crunches with legs up 3X15
Vs 3X15sec.... 

Diet:

9.00 coffee, LF milk, no sugar
10.00 1 WW biscuits, 1.2 cup LF milk, 1/2 C CC
12.30 psylium husk
1.00 2 small fish steaks, cabbage, pear
4.00 1/2 C CC, slice of papaya
7.00 (PW) 1 scoop whey ( 27gm P),3 TBS oats
9.30 Lean Beef Sukiyaki, 4 pieces salmon sashimi, 2 pieces agadeshi tofu, spinach


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

hi dalila!

Hope you are having a good night. and hav a great day tomorrow!! diet looks good and yummy!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> hi dalila!
> 
> Hope you are having a good night. and hav a great day tomorrow!! diet looks good and yummy!!



Hey lakergirl, yeah the dinner was yummie, my tummy is thankful LOL! Thanks for stopping by! And I am in Malaysia so it's 11 in the morning! Nite-nite


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

From PM:
I should be back in the gym next week, or 2 weeks at the latest.  Im excited


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> From PM:
> I should be back in the gym next week, or 2 weeks at the latest.  Im excited



Yay Premy that's great news!!  
Now, now, I know you are excited and burning to throw those weights around, but easy does it! ( do I sound like an older-"pest" sister? LOL)

You'll have to start with lighter weights too right?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

> Lower back extensions 3X15


These aren't bothering you?


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> These aren't bothering you?



It was 2 months since my injury when I first resumed doing them Jodi ( that was 2 weeks ago). Initially I could only do one set and then the back would clamp up ( not sure how to explain it)... but I continued doing them with some serious ( physio) stretchin b/c my doc recommended srengthening lower back muscles with these asap, and now I am fine. But I MUST do lots of deep stretching afterwards. 

And thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Yay Premy that's great news!!
> Now, now, I know you are excited and burning to throw those weights around, but easy does it! ( do I sound like an older-"pest" sister? LOL)
> 
> You'll have to start with lighter weights too right?



Only lighter weights because I will eb weak   The injuries are pretty much healed, so I dotn really need to worry about them much.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Only lighter weights because I will eb weak   The injuries are pretty much healed, so I dotn really need to worry about them much.



Well, you'll be only relatively weak.. I mean not weak, just weaker than you used to be. Good luck Premy! Eat a lot of moose and elk ( whatever the heck that is) and you'll get stronger in no time! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Im out.. huntin season is upon us now though.  Should be going out in 1 month to hunt


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Premi, what's with the new avi? 

Yesterday was a rest day. 

Diet:

9.00 coffee, no sugar, LF milk
9.30 1 can drained tuna in water, sugar-free tomato puree, 1 small cucamber, 1 small carrot, 1/2C milk, 1 WW biscuits
1.00 psyllium husk
1.30 100 gm steamed white fish, spinach, bitter gourd
4.30 1/2 C CC+ pear
7.30 Clear soup ( couldn't see any fat), 5 small prawns with beetroot tahini sauce ( no sugar no oil), redsnapper filet "breaded" with sesame seeds oven baked, 1/3 of tiramisu cake, 2 glasses of wine. ( I really didn't want the cake, but my friend owns a restaurant and her cook was standing right next to me when they served the cake, I couldn't offend him, sigh.. but that's cool I don't feel bad for eating a bit of it..)

Everything was small portions so I was hungry again LOL!
11.30 2 tsp PB ( sugar/salt free), 1/2C CC. 

Sleepy heads


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

American History X.  Great movie, you should see it 

See sig


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah I've watched it twice ( don't ask why, I say I can't watch something even the first time then I end up seeing it again! strangely wired!) Such ridiculous hate never ever leaves me impartial, I get angry to the point of boiling. I guess there is a well of anger in me for what happened to my own country that takes very little to stir up and erupt! 

But I partially watched it twice b/c Norton looks really hot in the movie ha ha!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Its really great because of the turn around he made with his life also.  Its so sad that his younger brother had to die though.

Such is gangs in contemporary America..


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its so sad that his younger brother had to die though.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It always is, but sometimes a big bad is needed to make people realize just how evil they've been to others....
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

PICS! of the little skirt 

About the whey.. If you are on a low protein diet, Isolate is better.  If you are on a high, then regular will do.  IMO regular will be fine for you.


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PICS! of the little skirt
> 
> About the whey.. If you are on a low protein diet, Isolate is better.  If you are on a high, then regular will do.  IMO regular will be fine for you.



Errr if you get grossed out will you still visit my journal?  LOL!

Thanks for the advice on the whey stuff, I am quite happy I don't have to spend all that money on isolates, more money for shoes LOL! I dunno if I am really on a low/high protein diet, I eat about 130-150gm of protein a day, and I weigh 121, ooops gone up to 123lbs!   But my jeans still fit quite well and I refuse to be concerned!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Yea, your on a moderate protein diet.  Regular whey is fine.  

I cant wait to start eating again.. 450+ grams of protein here I come


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, your on a moderate protein diet.  Regular whey is fine.
> 
> I cant wait to start eating again.. 450+ grams of protein here I come



Good god! It's more like 'hey little cows and chicks WATCH ou'!! LOL
What's your weight now? You've lost some while being out right?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hey Premi, what's with the new avi?
> 
> Yesterday was a rest day.
> 
> ...



  Damn girl, you do eat alot of fish.    Good for you.


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you do eat alot of fish.    Good for you.



I eat a lot period!! MY bf says it's cheaper to dress me than to feed me!! LOL
Anyways, I love fish and it's readily available here so I stuff myself!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish it was cheaper here   Fish is my favorite but because of cost I can only afford it once or twice a week.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

185lbs right now.  Havent started to eat yet, but will soon.


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi I fully understand , seafood was very expensive back at home as well, and never fresh, always frozen, so I used to eat it quite infrequently. But here, fish is cheaper than any meat, and only cod and salmon are a little expensive, but even then is not bad.

Premi, 185 and haven't started eating yet!! LOL Like I said, the little animal farm is now officially in danger!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

nono.. I havent started eating that much yet.  So they arent in danger yet 

I am off to bed, late... 

Goodnight~


----------



## atherjen (Sep 9, 2004)

is your fish farmed or wild (that you buy). Ours is so freakin pricy!!  And they banned salmon fishing in the river here....


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> is your fish farmed or wild (that you buy). Ours is so freakin pricy!!  And they banned salmon fishing in the river here....



Poor Jen, no fishing! 

The fish I eat here is all freshly caught from the sea Jen. I go to the fish market every sat.and buy them all caught that morning! I only buy salmon and cod frozen. We hardly have here fish farms, save for a few that farm some expensive fish called Haruan, that is like US150 a kilo!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello everyone yesterday was the chest and tris day! A friend told me that inclined chest presses give women nicer cleveage LOL so now I am doing them like there's no tomorrow!! ha ha

Chest
flat BB benches 35X15, 40X10, 45X8, 50X6
Incline DB presses 10lbsX15, 12lbsX10, 12lbsX10, 15lbsX8, 15lbsX8
Cable standing flyes  10X2.5pl, 8X3pl, 6X4pl

Tris
Assisted dips 12X12pl, 10X10pl, 10X10pl, 8X8pl
CG presses 10X30lbs, 10X30, 10x30
Cable standing tri extension 8X2pl, 8X2.5pl, 8X2.5pl
Single kickbacks 10X12lbs,10X12, 10X12

Abs, stretching.

Diet:
9.00 coffee
9.30 2 boiled EW, 1 whole boiled egg,  2 WW biscuits, 1/2C LF milk
12.30 steamed chicken breast, 1/2 C brown rice, pumpkin, cucumber
4.00 1/2 C CC, 1 pear
6.00 ( had nothing else on me and was hungry)
protein bar ( 200kcal, 30g protein), ice coffee, no sugar, no milk
7.30 PW whey, 3TBS oats
9.00 1 C brown rice, grilled chiken breast, 5 grilled prawns, broccoli, cauliflower.


Watched The Village..... expected so much fromt aht movie, was utterly bored!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Your friend doesnt know what he is talking about 

You should have read Mono's village review


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your friend doesnt know what he is talking about
> 
> You should have read Mono's village review



I guess I should've ( that is if Mono said the movie was crap!)!
It was really stupid! I think after the Sixth Sense this guy hasn't made a single more WOW movie!! Even the Signs, starts good and then he spoils it with showing the actual aliens WTF?? 

So incline presses won't give me bigger cleveage??


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Chest is my fav day-next to shoulders.

How do you prepare your fish? Is chix and beef any good where you live? Is it cheap?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope.  Just do your normal chest routine, you cant 'shape' muscles.


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Chest is my fav day-next to shoulders.
> 
> How do you prepare your fish? Is chix and beef any good where you live? Is it cheap?



hey Jill! 
I hate chest days, it's like I workout and workout and don't see any difference LOL! I love leg and bis days  

Fish I usually steam... wash the fish, butterfly it, squeeze some lemon, sodium free soya sauce, few slices of garlic and giner and voila! Sometimes I just wash it put a few twigs of coriander in the cavity ( i.e. keep the fish whole), some garlic and ginger, fold it in a large piece of aluminuim foil, then mix lemon juice ( from 1 - 1.5 lemon) with a bit of splenda, pour all over the fish, add a few olives, some capers, tightly wrap it all in the foil, and bake for 20-30 min, yum!... lots of ways..

Chicken is good and so is beef ( beef here is all imported from NZ and australia), but I am hopeless with cooking beef, it always turns out tough!! I only make goulash and stews with beef...


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope.  Just do your normal chest routine, you cant 'shape' muscles.



J, you've just shattered all my hopes of having the Pamela Anderson cleveage without the knife! LOL Nah, just kidding, never really believed in what he said anyways, , as India Arie says " What god gave me, is just fine!"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, you are fine.


----------



## dalila (Sep 10, 2004)

hello nice people! I just woke up   don't ask me what's the time he he. Watched the Cat Woman last nite, didn't like it either! I think I should stop watching the "Block Busters" they are just way too overrated!

No work out yesterday. 
Diet:

9.30 coffee
10.00 2WW biscuits, LF milk, 120gm of sardines
1.00 Pan fried dory fish fillet, 3/4 C brown rice, mixed green salad
4.30 atkins choco bar - the only one I like from atkins ( 160 kc
8.30 Grilled chicken leg, lots and lots of greek salad

They read the national budget allocation for the 2005, so now I have to work over the weekend too, writing commentaries for my clients! Not a happy camper I am!   

Have a great weekend all of you


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Dalila   Why wake up so late?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey Jill!
> I hate chest days, it's like I workout and workout and don't see any difference LOL! I love leg and bis days
> 
> Fish I usually steam... wash the fish, butterfly it, squeeze some lemon, sodium free soya sauce, few slices of garlic and giner and voila! Sometimes I just wash it put a few twigs of coriander in the cavity ( i.e. keep the fish whole), some garlic and ginger, fold it in a large piece of aluminuim foil, then mix lemon juice ( from 1 - 1.5 lemon) with a bit of splenda, pour all over the fish, add a few olives, some capers, tightly wrap it all in the foil, and bake for 20-30 min, yum!... lots of ways..
> ...


Do you have to skin and bone your own fish? 

I'll teach you how to cook beef and you can teach me how to cook fish.


----------



## dalila (Sep 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Do you have to skin and bone your own fish?
> 
> I'll teach you how to cook beef and you can teach me how to cook fish.



Jodi you"ve got yourself a deal   . Fish is really easy ( if you like fish), the trouble starts when people don't like it and you have to cook it for them so that all the taste of fish disappears... Have you tried steaming? And you have to try that foil-baked whole fish recipe I wrote to Jill!   

Also I generally buy fish that doesn't have lots of bones. Will look up the names in english for you, so I don't have to really worry about bones. And fillets are readily available skinned and deboned...

Now what beef cuts do I stew and what do I grill ( as a steak)?   

J, I really dunno why I couldn't wake up before 11am today! Watched the Cat Woman , slept at 2am, arranged for someone to pick me up to go to the fish market this morning, and then overslept!! I gotta go now buy a nice bottle of wine to apologize!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Dalila....


You know, that's a very pretty name.  I hadn't told you  .
So you know how to cook fish and not a steak?  Hmm.  I really sucked at cooking fish until my mom taught my wife something called "Tilapia Enchilada", which is a cubanized way of making creole tilapia without the spicy creole flavor.
Also, I was taught that you can steam it in a piece of foil as you say.  I however gave up on the idea of grilling it.  I do have a dream.  I would love to get a tuna fillet and cook it the right way.  It's so easy it's ridiculous, however, I have managed to screw it up twice, and I am considered an excellent cook....Go figure.
By the way Dalila, I agree with that "what god gave you" statement, however, that's about as far as I will go with it.  When it comes to a woman's weight and boobs, a man should never get involved or make any comments.  That's part of Guys 101 (college course   )...

Have a great day...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jodi you"ve got yourself a deal   . Fish is really easy ( if you like fish), the trouble starts when people don't like it and you have to cook it for them so that all the taste of fish disappears... Have you tried steaming? And you have to try that foil-baked whole fish recipe I wrote to Jill!
> 
> Also I generally buy fish that doesn't have lots of bones. Will look up the names in english for you, so I don't have to really worry about bones. And fillets are readily available skinned and deboned...
> 
> ...


I'll try steaming the fish.  I have 1 piece of salmon left that I'm going to cook this week.  I'm not a salmon fan but I've been trying it and basically learning to like it.  I sooooo love Halibut though   I could eat it everyday if I could afford to.

As far as steak.  The BEST steak for the grill would be Filet Mignon.  Other good ones are Eye of the Round and Sirloin.  I love sirloin tips or tritip steak 

For stew..........hmmmmmmmm, anything really because if you are slow cooking your stew then the meat will become tender.  Try a meat tenderizer before using it in your stew.


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Jodi don't steam salmon, I don't think it's gonna turn out nice. Salmon and other fatty fish are best pan-fried, grilled etc.. white flesh fish is nice steamed like seabass, black pomfret, dory and sole fillets and I think halibut too.

Here's a nice salmon recipe I like a lot ( I always have to have sourish sauce with salmon to balance off the fattyness)... experiment with diff. amounts of lemon juice and splenda to get the right taste for yourself:

marinate salmon in some olive oil, lemon juice, black pepper for 30 min. Remove and discard the marinade.

grill/ pan fry salmon fillets.

sauce
( for 4 salmon fillets)

1 sweet apple cut in chunks
2tbs flavored oil ( peanut, wallnut- oil, olive oil if fine too tho)
1 bunch spring onions
1 garlic clove
50gm pine nutes
juice 1 lemon 
125gm strawberries halved
bunch of basil

cook first apple, spring onion, garlic, pine nuts for 10 min, then add the rest. ( mash a few strawberry slices with lemon juice before adding).

salt, pepper and a little splenda to taste. 
drizzle ove the salmon fillets. 

Thanks for the tip on beef! I made some nice thick beef broth with pumpkin and shitake mushrooms to eat with soba noodles ( used tenderloin - because it sounded tender hahahha), let me know if you'd like a recipe for that .

Tony, wise, wise!   Post that Tilapia Enchilada recipe man, I wanna try it yum!


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Yesterday was the last time I did back, shoulders and bis in a same session! That was so  exhausting I slept almost the whole day yesterday and today!

Anyways my bis and shoulders are so so week !!

back
CG Lat pull downs 15x30, 10X55, 10X55, 8X62, 7X73
CG pull ups 15X10plates, 10X8pl, 10X8pl
WG Low Rows 3 sets 10X4plates
One arm rows  3 sets 10X20lbs

Bis
BB curls 4 sets 10X25lbs
cable curs 4 sets 10X4plates
concentration curl 3 sets 10X12lbs

Shoulders
Lateral raises 4 sets 10X10
BB front raises 10X20lbs ( 3 sets)
Rear lateral raises 3 sets 10X8lbs 

Diet was fine, had a little ice cream for dinner tonite. I really have to do something about those bis and shoulders!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey dalila, sorry I have never checked out your journal before, must have missed it all this time. Everything looks good though! But I am wondering in your exercises when you put 10x55. Is that 55 reps you're doing? Because it's obviously not 55 sets.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey dalila, sorry I have never checked out your journal before, must have missed it all this time. Everything looks good though! But I am wondering in your exercises when you put 10x55. Is that 55 reps you're doing? Because it's obviously not 55 sets.


Mike, if she is writing it the same way I do, I bet you she meant 10 reps at 55 pounds...Just my guess....


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Monstar ( Mike right?  thanks for popping in and feel free to come by often. And LOL yeah Tony is right, I meant 55 pounds, sorry I thought it was obvious.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh okay now I see, I was confused before, sorry about that. Here's a question, about the training and all that. What are you goals, and how long have you been training? Sorry if you have already posted all of this before.


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

hey no worries about asking again , I've been lifting for about a year (consistently, and on and off before that too), my goal is really more muscle mass on my upper body ( pear-shaped) and eventually to drop lose some BF ( right now around 19%). BUT most importantly I had hurt my back ( had a minor bulging disk on L5) and am now recovering. So no squats, no deadlifts and bent over rows... I was out of the gym for 6weeks and  have started training again 3 weeks ago at about 80% intensity.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

*taken from Greeky's journal....*



			
				dalila said:
			
		

> Ok Tony so you're Cuban but don't like salsa and don't drinks coffee?!  LOL But I do understand you, lots of men just don't like dancing, regardless of their ethnicity. Greeky, that's my girl, thicken that skin, and just say, whatever!!


Oh, don't get me wrong, I like salsa, I just can't dance much of it. Same with merengue. I'd rather hold a football in my hand and run like hell... 
I literally hate coffee.  I may be in the minority here in Miami...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Good luck achieving your goals! Definitely stay around 80% intensity for a while, I would hate to see you jump back into things and get injured. 

Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah Monstar 80% it is for a while and no cardio , but I am getting so much better, I think in 2 weeks time I'll start trying fitball squats and dumbell lunges, and then every week try to do a little more.... I just wish my shoulders and bis were a little stronger... I guess in a while I will try again the 5X5 training for strength...

Yes that is me in the avi, before I had my hair cut, now I have short black hair!


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Yesterday was the legs day:

Leg Extensions 15X30, 10X56, 10X56, 8X62, 7X68
Leg Presses 15X70, 10X90, 10X90, 8X110, 8X110
Step ups 3 sets 10X25lbs 
Plies 4 sets 12X25lbs ( could've gone heavier here, but that's the heaviest dumbell in my gym! 

Abs:
Fitball crunches 3X25
Knee Raises 3X10 (2 sec pause at the top)
Crunch and straightent a leg 3X 15

Diet

9.30 coffee, no sugar, LF milk
10.00 150gm sweet potato, 1/2C CC, 1 wedge of cantaloupe
1.00  180gm brown rice, 300gm braised fish steaks, spinach, okra
4.30 1/2 C CC, some cashews, 1 wedge fresh pineapple
7.00 (PW) whey ( 27gm P), 2 TBS oats
9.00 250 gm chicken breast baked with olives and capers sauce, panfried ( WO oil) red peppers, zucchini and carrots, 1 glass red wine.

Hey guys I need an advice. I like this split legs/chest and tris/back and bis/shoulders..... but I am not sure after which parts I should take a day off and which two days I could do in a row... can someone pls. tell me when in a week I should train which part pls? Also if you ave any comments on the split itself, their are welcome too .


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

I Do:
Sun-Chest
Mon-Back
Tues/Wed-Bis and Tris
Wed/Thurs-Leggies
Fri-Shoulders
Sat-Rest 
Incase you care
Oh ya, lotsa cardio too!! I like splitting my bp's up, it works well for me.

If I posted coffee in my meals it would look like this...
M1: Coffee
M2: Coffee
M3: Coffee.


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill, you're so funny girl!!   I only drink coffee in the morning, coz my blood pressure is a little low, and after a whole nite of fasting it really dips, so in the morning you can talk to me for an hour and I wouldn' even know I saw you unless I had coffee first!!!  

So you basically do 5 days in a row? Hmmm don't think I could do that, after my back and chest days I need a day of rest, arms are so sore I can't lift anymore for either leggies or shoulders.. .


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Sometimes I have a rest day afetr back and chest, it just depends on my work schedule. Tues/wed/thurs I sometimes throw in a rest day.


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

OMG People!! Can someone tell me if this is right.... on the fitday, 1 cup of brown rice has 684 calories??? Is one cup about 200gm???


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Make sure you are not typing in 1 cup *DRY*.


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi thanks, I am a silly goose, hahah it was 1 Cup uncooked, eeeek panicked there for a minute! 

Jodi I am slowly incraesing the weights to get where I had left off before the back problems, it's not very heavy but it's stil quite heavy for me. Therefore after a back and bis/chest and tris days, I need a day of rest, so what do you think of this split:

Mon: Legs and abs
Tue: Shoulders, lower back
Wed: Abs ( at home)
Thur: back and bis
Fri: Abs and lower back ( at home)
Sat: Chest and tris 
Sun: rest.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

I would do this

Mon - Legs/abs
Tue - Rest
Wed - Shoulders
Thur - Back/Bi's
Fri - Abs
Sat - Chest/Tri's
Sun - Rest

You only need to work abs twice a week any more than that is just plain silly.

The reason I suggested moving your shoulder workout is because if you need rest, then you should rest the day after your large muscle group workout.


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I would do this
> 
> Mon - Legs/abs
> Tue - Rest
> ...



Jodi this looks great!! Tank you so much!


----------



## dalila (Sep 14, 2004)

Good evening everyone! . Yesterday was a good day, caught up with a good friend, had lovely food the whole day ( though I think a bit too much of it), got the latest M&F mag, work wasn't too bad either... 

9.30 coffee, LF milk, no sugar
10.00 200gm yams, 1/2 C CC
12.30 psy;;ium husk
1.30  250gm of tomato and celery salad with balsamic vinegar dressing, 150gm baby octopus salad, 6 tiny tuna sushi, 5 salmon sashimi, pear.

5.00 1/2 C CC, 3 salmon sashimi, 1 egg, lettuce
9.00 1 steamed dory fish fillet ( wih salt-free soya sauce and garlic), water-stir-fried mushrooms, celery and carrots, 1 glass of wine.

Today is the shoulders day!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2004)

I still can't get over how much seafood you eat.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Think a bit too much of the food or friend?


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I still can't get over how much seafood you eat.



I know!! I betcha I smell like fish but no one dares to tell me!


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Think a bit too much of the food or friend?



J what are you smoking dear?   Too much food of course!  When I eat Japanese I get hungry very quickly so I kinda had a felling I ate the whole day non-stop yesterday... and can't be bothered to check the cals on the fitday, I betcha they don't even have the food like octopus salad and sashimi listed....


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

No seafood yesterday! 

9.30 coffee, no sugar, LF milk 
10.00 2 WW biscuits, LK milk, 1 whole boiled egg, 1 boiled EW
12.30 psyllium husk
1.30  2 roasted chicken breast, 1/4 C white rice (forgot to to bring my own), cucumber, 1 pear
4.30 1/2 C CC, 1 kiwi
7.00 (PW) whey, 3 TBS uncooked oats
9.00 ( my treat  ) 200gm BBQ beef ribs ( didn't see any fat), baked potato, 1/2 sweet corn, 1/2 mango.

Shoulders:
Standing Rows 2 sets 15X25lbs, 3 sets 35X10
LAteral Raises  2 sets 12X10lbs, 3 sets 10X12lbs
Seated DB shoulder press 2 sets 12X12lbs, 10X15lbs
Seated Rear Raises 4 sets 10X8lbs


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

I dont smoke.  And obviously I dont read to well either


----------



## dalila (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont smoke.  And obviously I dont read to well either



Hehehe no worries J, if I worked your office hours, my attention span would be  too


----------



## dalila (Sep 17, 2004)

Friday and Saturday werebusy, busy busy... mostly with social obligations, a birthday here, and a wedding there... My best friend liked her bday presie, phiew, she usually doesn't and she returns it to me immediately, saying "you probably like it better since you bought it, so here you have it!"   Diet was good, though as usually on weekends I wake up late and don't eat enough! I wish I could do something to wake up earlier...

Thursday was back and bis day:

Lat Pulldown WG 37X15, 56x10( 2 sets), 68x8 ( 2 sets)
Pull ups WG 10plates ( 60lbs) assistance x10 ( 4 sets)
One arm DB rows 20x10 ( 3 sets), 25X8
WG Low rows 60lbsx4 sets

Bis
Pronated BB Curls ( on inclines bench) - 25X7 ( 5 sets)
Alternate seated Incline DB curls 10X10 ( 3 sets)
One arm cable curls 10X25lbs ( 3 sets)


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

I am not a happy camper today - I slept the wrong way ( as if there was a right one!! ) and today my neck hurts like hell!! Can't even turn to the right! 

Diet was good over the weekend, not too strict but decent, just like every other weekend.

On satruday I went for my first belly dancing class, and it was so much fun!! Also, a nice workout for the abs and obliques! 

Other than that it was the chest and tris day:

Flat bench smith presses 15X35lbs, 8x 55lbs ( 4 sets)
Inclined DB presses 10X15lbs ( 4 sets)
Flat Bench Flyes 8x15lbs 9 4 sets)
Push ups 10 ( 3 sets)

Tris
CG Flat bench presses 10X 25lbs ( 4 sets)
Rope Push Down 10X37lbs ( 4 sets)
One arm Tricep cable extensions 10X36lbs ( 4 sets)

Abs
Chair Knee Raises with a pause on top 12 x3 sets
Fitball crunches 25X3
Planks 5X30sec

Lower back extensions.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

I started doing yoga and am loving it!!! Thought Id share since you seem to know quite a bit about it!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Belly dancing? Omg...


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Good evening everyone! I found a new addiction to beat - pumpkin seeds!! They are so contagious and before you know you are done with a whole packet!!

Yesterday's diet:
10.00 coffee, no sugar, LF milk
10.30 150gm oats with dried cranberries, 1/2 C CC
12.30 psyllium husk
1.30  150gm fish, 2 EW, spinach, long beans
4.30  1/2 C CC, green tea
7.00 (PW) whey + 3 TBS raw oats
9.00 Home made beef balls (6) with LF milk + LF cheese gravy ,tomato salsa
11.00 2 big handfuls of pumpkin seeds!

training - Legs:
Extensions 15X37, 12X50, 10X60, 8X68, 8X68
Seated leg curls 37X15, 45X10, 55X8, 55X8, 55X8
Leg presses (45 degrees) 15X70, 10X90, 10X90, 8X110, 8X110
Steps ups with 25lbs DBs 12X4 sets
Plies 25lbs DB 15X4 sets


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

hey Jilly thanks for popping in again  I don't know if I know so much about yoga, but I'd been doing it for 2-3 years and really love it, actually can't wait to get the green light to do it again! I know a bit about it I guess, and if you have any questions I could try to help answer them. Are you doing Ashtanga ( power) yoga?

Jake, yeah belly dancing!!  Ever since I visited Istambul 8 years ago, and I saw some beautiful belly dancers there, I've wanted to learn the dance at least somewhat. My teacher is suprisinlgy an American lady, ( not of arabian origini at all!), go figure....


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Just started doing yoga, I really like it so far. My lower back is sore from yesterday.

Pumpkin seeds are super YUMMY!!! Be careful though-they are very calorie dense. I think a 1/4C is something like 2?? grams of fat. Geeze I could easily eat a cup. Just watching out for ya


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Just checked fitday:
1/4C =296cals,  24F, 8C, 18P


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello Dalila.......


Well, I am here again.  As you might have guessed, I have been very busy....
I am looking forward to getting back to reading your journal and share with your success.....


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill thank a lot! I will be careful with those, I knew they weren't as innocent as they looked, sitting prettily there in a bowl!!  I guess 2 big handfuls would qualify as more than 1/4 cup? 

Tony, I know you are busy, no worries dear, drop by when you can. I am very happy with my progress ( rehab of my back first and foremost), the strenght is slowly increasing too - except that I still have to work my shoulders with baby weights!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Dalila   

How is your neck feeling? Better I hope. Thanks so much for your post in my journal about the whole back thing. It sounds like you understand. 

I LOVE pumpkin seeds! I used to be able to get caramel flavored ones    OMG they are delicious. I love the plain regular ones too. I haven't had them in a while, I'm on a sunflower seed kick lately.   

One question: what do you take psyllium husk for? and as I just woke up and brain is still fuzzy, what is CC?

Have a super day girl!


----------



## dalila (Sep 21, 2004)

Yesterday was a nice, pleasant evening. It was a rest-from-the-gym day so I visited my best friend and played with her 4 months old boy. He is so cute with his huge toothless smiles! Awwww!  Also, managed to find the time to make some chicken stock and freeze it for the future cook-ups. 

diet:

10.00 coffee
10.30 150gm oats with dried cranberries, 1/2 C CC
1.00  150gm fish, broccoli, cauliflower, apple
4.00 100gm oats with cranberries, 1/2 C CC
5.30 green tea
8.00 7 home made meatballs from last nite
12.00 2/3 C CC

Hikerchick, thans for coming by! . My neck feels much better thanks for asking! I used some muscle relaxant ( cream) and it got better very fast ( thank god coz I couldn't stand the smell of that cream any more!! !)

1/2 C CC in my journal denotes half a cup of cottage cheese  I get lazy to write and try to shorten the names for the foods I eat regularly. 

Psyllium husk is nonsoluble fiber, so it's excellent for internal stomach and colon cleansing, and I used to have big problems bloating up, and then I noticed that I bloat much less if I take Psyllium husk at some ponit in the day, just 2 tablespoons with water. Have a great day tomorrow yourself!


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

'elo! What a boring day! It's pissing with rain outside, the work sucks today, and I am going away to the nearby hills for the weekend ( to get some fresh air below 30 degrees!!), and I can't wait!! 

Yesterday, the diet was good:
9.30 coffee
10.00 chicken salad ( 100gm chix, 1 cucumber, 0.5 carrot, 10 lettuce leaves, 4 cheery tomatoes) 
1.30  same amount of chix salad as above + 1 whole egg, 2 EW, apple
4.00 1/2 C CC, 2 WW biscuits with 1/2 C LF milk
7.00 (PW) whey ( 27gm) + 3 Tbs oats
9.30 100gm brown rice, 2 chicken thighs (boiled with spices), 5 shitake mushrooms, 1 EW.

Shoulders:
seated DB presses 2-X12lbs, 10X15lbs ( 4 sets)
side lateral raises 10X10 ( 4 sets)
Side unilateral cable raises 10X20lbs 4 sets
Anterior presses ( machine) 10X50lbs ( 4 sets)

Tried bent over lateral raises with just 8lbs but it started hurting a little in the right shoulder so I stopped after the first set! I think I am doing them worng, coz this happens very often.

Question do I even HAVE to do posterior delts separately?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 23, 2004)

No.. some people(Prince) dont train them specifically.  So you dont have to..


----------



## dalila (Sep 23, 2004)

hey J, thanks for the info! That's good news, I am just so paranoidly worried about a possible muscle strength-imbalance, hmmmm! Is there a rule ( this might sound stupid), that says, " to avoid muscle imbalance, if you can pull down XX lbs ( back), you should be able to XXlbs for chest presses.." or something like that? Or do you just push as much weight as you can for each body part? Don't ask me where I get these ides  I thin I wake up with them!! LOL

Diet yesterday:
10.30 150gm oats with dried craberries, 1/2 C CC
1.30 150gm brown rice, 150gm chicken, bitter gourd, petula ( veggy)
7.00 (PW) whey + 3 tbs oats
9.00 150gm brown rice, 200gm squid cooked in tomato sauce and stinky beans
11.00 5 cups of popcorn ( 250kcal)

Couldnt eat between 1.30 - 7pm, due to a meeting 3-6!

Back and Bis

WG pulldown 15X37lbs, 10X68lbs ( 4 sets)
WG pulls ups 58lbs assistance 10 reps ( 5 sets)
Cable standing row 10X65lbs ( 4 sets)
One arm DB row 10X20lbs ( 4 sets)
Shrugs with 15lbs DB, 12 reps 4 sets.

BB standing curls 10X24lbs  4 sets
DB alternating curls  10X 12lbs 4 sets
cable standing curls 10x50lbs 4 sets

lower back exercises.


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Diet yesterday:
> 10.30 150gm oats with dried craberries, 1/2 C CC
> 1.30 150gm brown rice, 150gm chicken, bitter gourd, petula ( veggy)
> 7.00 (PW) whey + 3 tbs oats
> ...



How are you doing?


----------



## dalila (Sep 23, 2004)

hey sara, I'm good , tho had you asked me yesterday.... LOL You know, it's already friday here, and I am always good on fridays! Thinking of escaping the smog of KL and going up to the hills over the weekend to get some fresh air.  

Stinky beans heheheh, I don't think you can get them outside M'sia and Indonesia - they are green in color, look a lot like broad beans, but are much softer. They got their name because errrr when they come out, they really stink LOL!

The meeting was a last-minute one, so I wasn't prepared - I had one shake in my bag, but that was for PW. Sigh.... I guess coz I missed the meal 3,I coulnd't stop eating at nite, and thank god I had popcorn!


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

Stinky beans.. they might stink, but how they taste?


----------



## dalila (Sep 23, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Stinky beans.. they might stink, but how they taste?



acquired taste really, kinda tangy, and texture is a bit like japanese edamame beans if you've ever tried those. And they don't stink before or after cooking really. For some reason they give a fantastic flavor to squid and shrimp dishes. Can't really compare them to anything sorry sara! If you ever browse asian food stores, look out for 'stinky beans" or its native name " petai".


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they yummy


----------



## dalila (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone! . I had a nice weekend, and best of all didn't sleep in very late  so I managed to get lots done! Woke up very early on saturday, just before 7am and went to the fish market for my 2 weeks supply of fish and seafood! Didn't go to the hills coz BF dearest had to work on saturday.... oh well, maybe one of the coming weekends. I am buying a mountain bike soon, so it'll be great to go cycling up in the forest, the landscape is so lovely!

I was a good girl over the weekend and the food was good.

Saturday workout:

BB Flat Bench presses, 15X40lbs, 10X50lbs ( 4 sets)
Incline Machine Chest Press 12X37.5lbs, 8X 44lbs( 4sets)
DB Inlcine Ch. Press 15X12lbs, 10X15lbs ( 4 sets)
Cable Fly 12X2.5 plates, 10X3plates ( 4sets)

CG bench presses 15X20lbs, 10X30lbs ( 4 sets)
Assisted dips 10X8plates ( 46lbs assistance) - 4 sets
Overhead one arm DB extension 10X8lbs  - 4 sets.


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

Good evening! 
I am going to watch muslcemania asia this saturday, hehehe that should be fun! A friend got me a free ticket, so I thoguht why not! 

The diet yesterday:
9.30 coffee
10.00 tuna salad with beans, tomatoes, beets and lettuce, 1 apple
12.30 psyllium husk
2.00 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2/3 C oats with LF milk and some dried cranberries
5.00 1/2 C CC, 1 thick slice rye bread
6.30 (PW) whey+ 3 ts raw oats
9.00 120gm squid stuffed with 80gm extra lean minced beef and spinach in tomato/milk sauce, stirfried zucchini and broccoli. 

Leggies day
One giant set: 
Leg press 12 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps ( 120lbs, 120, 120 120)
Leg extensions 12 reps, 10, 10, 10 ( 68, 62, 62, 56)
Leg curl 12, 12, 12, 12 ( 55, 55, 55, 55)
Leg press 25, 20 20 20 ( 120, 110, 100, 100)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Why leg press twice?


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

Dunno J, just because those are the only machines that my gym has which I currently can use.. and I think I've seen this sequence of exercises somewhere here on the forum ( as in someone's doing them exaclty like this), so I thought why not... what would you replace one od the presses with?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmm, I forget about your back..  Is it doing well?


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

hey no worries , yeah it's doing much better,thanks! In 2 weeks it's gonna be slightly more than 3 months since the injury. I think if it still feels like this, I'll try some running, or step aerobics for cardio and fitball squats, and lunges soon...

How've you been J? I didn't see you write in your journal in a while? 

Oh yea, wanted to ask you something else... when I don't superset body parts or exercises and just do the standard routine like 10 leg extensions, rest, 10 leg extensions, rest, and so on.... oin how long should I finish my work out if I do 2 body parts that day? I takes me about an hour to hour and 10 min to do say back and bis, or chest and tris... is that too long?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Yea, I updated it today.  No more talking in there for me.  People complaining of whoring lol

Well, it depends.  I dont hink and hour to and hour 15 is bad.  If you want to be in there shorter, take shorter RI's.


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

No, no I don't have a problem with spending that long in the gym, I was just worried that I might be overdoing it you know... too many sets ( 4-5), or too many exercises per body part, etc... thanks! . I am going over to check your journal now  .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, you could always do more intensity.. like fewer sets fewer reps.  But use more weight, and push it.  I just dont want you to hurt your back.


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

thanks J! I think in a couple of weeks I'll definitely start doing that too for a change. I certainly need more variations, but right now am somewhat limited with that I should/should no do...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Dalila  
Hope you'll be able to go back to the gym soon  
How long have you been living in Asia? My roomates dad just came home from a trip to Malaysia and Singapore and we got a postcard yesterday. I thought about you when I saw it! 

Have a great day!


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jenny!  Nice of you to think of me! And too bad your friend's dad didn't stay here a little longer, then you guys would have an excuse to come see this part of the world . I've been in Malaysia for 12 years now. Long huh? 

On sunday my dog ( OK, my BF's parents' dog) went missing. Poor thing she is so old ( 14) and sick and I think she went playing with some other doggies form the neigbourhood and then didn't know how to come back. The whole family looked for her for 2 days and couldn't find her. Finaly after 2 full days my BF and I found her all wet from the rain, shivering with cold, hungry and weak. One more day and she wouldn't have made it. It was so heart breaking to see her like that! I carrried her like a baby, wrapped her in warm towels and gave her warm food to eat. She is much better now, and the vet said she is alright, but I still went to visit her last nite with all these nice doggie treats. Awww I think I'll look into getting a trackign device for a dog I plan to get!!


Anyways the diet yesterday:

9.30 coffee
10.00 tuna salad with beans, beets and celery 
1.00 1/2 C CC, 100gm brown rice
4.30 1/2 c CC 100gm  BR
6.00 6 chestnuts + 1/2 roasted chicken breast
8.30 paella with chicken, broccoli, sugar peas, green pepper andspices
11.00 100 gm real-deal ice cream ( lychee and ginger flavor, mmm)


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Dalila!   I'm glad youre recovering nicely it seems.  I have always wanted to take a belly dancing class!


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi greeky, yeah I am recovering just fine, but you know, never fast enough hehe! I really miss my step aerobic classes! I have such a great instructor who comes up with unbelievably complicated and fast routines that all your attention is on trying not to miss the next step, and you don't have the time to realize how exhausted you are! Fantastic!

If you wanted to take belly dancing classes why don't you? It's so much fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

I haven't been able to find any by me yet.  I'll take it when I do


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

I am sooooo glad you found the puppy!  Cute story. Glad it turned out for the best.


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill, I know, I am so grateful we found her! I couldn't bear the thought of her spending her last days cold, hungry and alone!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 29, 2004)

Yesterday I went to a different gym to workout. It was a part of a plan to change my gym at the end of the year when my current membership expires. So I went to Clark Hatch International, not sure if you guys have it over there. It's supposed to be one of the best gyms in Kuala Lumpur, but I really hated the showers and changing rooms. The floor was wet everywhere and the water pressure was horrible, took me 30 min to shower!! And people working out there never used towels to spread on the benches they were using, nor did they bother with wiping them later. 

So I decided to stick to my ladies-only gym, and only occasionaly venture out to other gyms for a change ( here one can do that, pay some RM15 to use a gym for a day  - excpet in the gym I currently use). My gym doesn't pack really heavy weights ( like the heaviest DB is 25lbs, and there is only 140lbs worth of weighted plates), but I decided I could always buy my rack of weights and keep them there or somethign of sorts. I like the fact that the gym is very stylish, carpeted ( even in bathrooms), very clean, that it has aromatic oils burning everywhere, that it has big plush winged chairs in the snack bar..... it kinda feels more like a spa than a gym. 

Ok so I did Shoudlers yesterday in the CK gym:

Weird kind of shoulder press machine ( inclined) 2X15 at 25lbs, 3X10 at 50lbs
Lateral side raises 3X12 at 8.8lbs, 2x8 at 11lbs, 1 X6 @ 11lbs drop to 8.8lbs continue to failure ( 6 reps more)
SS Cable upward Rows at 4X10 @ 55lbs with Front Raises 4X10@ 17.6lbs
Seated Rear LAteral Raises 4X10 @ 8.8lbs

Diet:
10.00 coffee
10.30 paella from yesterday ( BR, chicken, broccoli, sugar pease, green pepper), apple
2.00 200gm braised fish, veggie
5.00 hme made WW/oat flour apple muffin, 1/2C CC
7.30 PW whey +2 Tbs oats
8.30 200gm grilled salmon, mushrooms, 1/2 cup clams,
11.00 grapefruit


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Dalila.  Why only look at one gym?  Why not check a few different ones out?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

hey there J, are those your legs?? Nice!!  

I looked at only one gym because it has the  reputation of being the best  unisex gym in the city, in terms of facilities and equipment. So I thought " if this is the best, god knows what's the rest like!" I can still drop by there or somewhere else once a week or something like that to work out with different machines....

Yesterday's diet:
9.30 coffee
10.00 1/2 C CC, 150gm oats in LF milk and some dried cranberries
1.00 150gm braised fish, veggie, apple
4.30 1/2C CC, 2 WW biscuits in 1/2 C milk
7.00 PW Whey, oats, 10 chestnuts
9.30 250gm roast chicken, lots of lettuce and tomato salad, 5 teaspoons of ice cream

back and bis

Pull ups 1X15@ 12 plates asssitance, 4X10 @ 11 pl assistance (55lbs) slow negatives
WG pull downs ( the widest grip) 1X15 &50lbs, 4X10X55lbs
SS One arm rows 1X15 @20lbs, 4X8@25lbs with
     Low row 1X15@42lbs, 4X8@50lbs

Standing BB curls 1X15@14lbs, 4X10@25lbs
Conc. Curl 1X15@10lbs, 4X10@12lbs
Unilateral Cable curl ( pulsing) 2X20reps @ 18lbs

NO abbies - had to rush home for a conference call!! Stupd work!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

You think my chicken legs are nice? 

Have you ever tried to do an unassisted pull up?

EDIT: what kind of icecream?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

Errrr Jake I saw lots of chicken legs in chinese soups and trust me they don't look anythgin like THAT!! If those are your legs in the avi, they still have some good mass!! Don't you go all " I have a skewed image of my body" on me!!  

Unassisted - hmmm I did, many time - AND FAILED . I've come from 15 plates, which is some 75pounds assistance to 11 plates@55lbs assistance in the last10 months, but have been stuck at 11 for a while now...any suggestions?

Ice cream - real full fat lychee with ginger Haagan Daze ( sp?) hehehe only real stuff for me thank you very much! I always prefer to have a little of the real thing than lots of the fake stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry, I should have been more specific.  So you cant do 1 pull up unassisted?  Because if you can do one, then that is a start.  Maybe do a couple sets of just one.  Then next week, try 2 on the first set etc.
If not, then keep doing the assisted.  But I would use fewer plates, and fewer reps.  You seem to be able to do quite a few as it is.


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

J thanks a bunch!! I am gonna try that! I might be able to do 1!!   I also think I will have to get a little mroe stict with my food, I am not doign any cardio, and the body fat hasn't been budging from 19.5%  at all the last 6 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Yea, try to do one or two, rest a bit, then do another set.  This is how I started out.  And I could only do 3-4 when I first started this way.  You will get there 

Damn, does this mean no more ice cream?  I was living so vicariously through you too   What about doing cardio just once, maybe twice a week instead?


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

hehehe OK I'll still eat ice cream once a week just for you! Deal? LOL

Cardio, sigh, it will depend on how my back copes with it. I am planning to start some HIIT next week, and maybe just one high-intensity step class ( you are not allowed to laugh here, I really like my step class LOL). If mr. back doesn't complain, well and good if it does... and I hate stationary cycling ( the only cardio I am allowed right now), can't expres how much I hate it, I'd rather be fat than cycle in the gym!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Maintaining while injured and she's complaining!


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

hahahaha greeky you have a point!! Sorry I know you are right, and now I actually  feel like an ungrateful child. The thing is, right now I am kinda in that phase where I don't feel any pain anymore, so I itch to do more, but still need to be very cautious...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

I forgot about your back!  Do they have eliptical trainers at your gym?  They are also low/no impact.  

Oorite I will be checking for ice cream hehe


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

J there are a few elipticals in the gym but I can't use them either, soemthign about the posture and compressing the spine, yadda yadda yadda, I am suprised they allowed me to walk those paranoid docs!


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Most doctors dont know what they talking about.. sometimes you go there and you teach them things


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> J there are a few elipticals in the gym but I can't use them either, soemthign about the posture and compressing the spine, yadda yadda yadda, I am suprised they allowed me to walk those paranoid docs!


Actually, I agree with your doctor on this. I can't use the elliptical at all   , the way your hips are set on the machine, always causes my SI joint to go out of alignment. If you have any lower back problems, this isn't the best machine for you. Are you able to walk a lot? That might make your back feel much better, it always helps mine. Except when I try to carry my 25 pound daughter in her backpack.  

Hi girl! How's it going these days?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi my beautiful Dalila....


It's always so good to hear from you when you pass by my journal and at the same time shame me for not passing by yours, but I am seeing something in your experience that's beginning to scare me.
I played softball and have stopped because of a deep pain in the middle of my back every time I swong the bat....
It doesn't bother me when I lift or do any other type of workout....
hmmm...Interesting right?

Have a great day kid.....


----------



## dalila (Oct 1, 2004)

tony please don't be silly, drop by when you can and no worries at all.   And by the way   it's funny you called me a kid, I am only a couple of years younger than you LOL. I'll be 31 in Jan. but it feels nice to hear it anyways!   

Hikerchick, I am good thanks girl, just being busy at work and not loving it!  Yeah I know you ( and the doctors) are right about elipticals, what I don't appreciate is that they put all patients in the same box. So no matter how mild your condition might be, they put you under same restrictions as the most serious cases, "just in case". I guess they have to cover their asses too.....But I found a really good doc, one of the best sports physicians here, and he workouts himself. He told me to slowly start doing everything I did before, just not as intense and to be very careful and observant as to how it feels.

Yesterday was a rest day. Didn't do much,just chilled out really, and read a ton of magazines, looking for ideas to renovate my kitchen.

diet:
9.30    coffee
10.00  2 WW buscuits, 1/2 C LF milk, 1/2 C cottage cheese, apple
1.00   150gm stewed gizzards (  ), spinach, bitter gourd
4.30   1/2 C cottage cheese, 15 chestnuts, apple
8.30   Fish Head noodle soup


----------



## dalila (Oct 3, 2004)

hey everyone. J are you ready to enjoy an unbelievable weekend of pigging out?  Ok I am not even gonna post it, but saturday was great till dinner time, then I went for a good friend's b'day party, and after about 6 glasses of wine ( 4 too many ) around 2am I was so starved I just ate whatever was in fornt of me, which was basically loads and loads of indian food - oily mutton curry, and even more oily eggplant curry sigh! Yesterday, I woke up with a hangover and coulnd't eat anything till 4pm!! 

Note to self: YOU CAN'T DRINK AS MUCH AS YOU COULD IN YOUR 20S!! DRINK LESS!!!"

Saturday was chest and tris day:

Flat BB press 1X40@ 15lbs ( just the bar), 1X 15@30lbs, 4X8 @55lbs
Incline DB press 1X15X12lbs, 4X10@15lbs
Flat bench flyes 4X10X15lbs
Cable crossovers ( flyes) 4X8@36lbs

CG BB Presses 1X15@ 15lbs ( just the bar), 4X10@30lbs
Nose crushers ( lying lateral tri extensions with DB) 4X10@8lbs
Kick backs 3X10@10lbs
Bench dips ( legs on the floor, BW only) 3X15

NOTE: very short rest intervals. abt 15 secs.'

QUESTION : When you guys seriously overeat one or two days in a row, what do you do after that? Just continue with a healthy diet and regular workouts, or do you cut out carbs or even cut down calories for a day or two?


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2004)

It's recommended to eat with a healthy normal diet..


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> QUESTION : When you guys seriously overeat one or two days in a row, what do you do after that? Just continue with a healthy diet and regular workouts, or do you cut out carbs or even cut down calories for a day or two?



I ate a crapy meal Fri night and Sat night too Soooooo sun and mon Im just lowering my carbs a bit, to try and get rid of the bloat-oh yes and drinking TONNES of water. I guess its kinda punishment. Thats just me though.


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill calls it a punishment.. I call it my stomach can't handle  food anymore


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Hrmm.. I didn't know the elliptical was bad for the lower back, I've been having lower back problems.. I will try walking, then jogging, then running, to see if my arches will hold up or not.. 

I think you can lower your carbs or calories OR do a bit of extra cardio and don't worry about it.  Worry -> eating bad -> worry -> you get the idea!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill calls it a punishment.. I call it my stomach can't handle  food anymore


That too


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Sounds like a good weekend.  I ate a bunch too lol  When I pig out, I always go back to the way things were.  Its ok to indulge yourself on occasion, just dont do it too frequently.
I had icecream last night


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

thank you everyone, now I don't feel so bad!  ( or maybe I should? LOL )

Jilly I am kinda worried about bringing my carbs lower cuz work is so demanding these days and I can't afford to feel sluggish or tired. Maybe I'll just cut down the evening portion ( carbs) for a couple of days.

Greeky and Sara, I started doing some cardio ( wasn't allowed before) and though  am not in pain, my back is a little achie... now I cant decide if I should do it soon again or just rest...

Premy, the ice cream lord!!  It's OK though you are working out hard now, it won't set you back so much. I had like gazillion litres of oil in those curries 

yesterdy's food:
8.30 coffee
9.30 1/2C CC, 2 WW biscuits, 1/2 C LF milk
1. 30 100gm braised fish, 2 EW, 1 whole egg ( boiled), veggies
( no meal 3)
6.00 PreW ( whey + oats)
7.00 PW whey 
9.00 shrim soup with egg noodles 
12.00 1/2 C CC

Shoulders:
Smith press 15X35lbs, 12X45lbs 8X55lbs  - 3 sets

Seated lateral raises 10X10lbs 3 sets
SS with
Seated Front Raises 10X8lbs 3 sets

Anterior detl presses ( machine) 10X37.5 3 sets
Rear lateral raises  10X8lbs 3 sets


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

another crazy day at work!! I hardly had enough time to eat at all!! Nowadays I have to wake up 30min earlier just to have my breakfast, cuz as soon as I open the office door, it starts....

The good news is, I just heard a good friend of mine who's getting married next month wants me to be a part of her Hen's nite party. That should be fun!   The last hen party we had was an absolute blast!! Tourists were stoping the hen's entourage ( 15 of us) who were all dressed the same, and begged to take a photo with us! hehehe brings back some good memories. I will try but can't promise I won't get smashed for this one!    

Today no gym - someone came to fix my broadband at home.

Diet:
9.00 coffee
10.00 LF yogurt, 2EW, 1 whole egg
1.30 150gm grilled mackarel, broccoli, mushrooms
6.00 2 EW
9.00 gm baked fish ( red mullet), veggie meddly ( lotus roots, green and red peppers) in orange sauce


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Hens party?  lol   Sounds like you will be causing quite the ruckus.  And what are you doing on so late?


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi J,I wish I could post the photos from the last hen's party, you'd laugh till no end, but I'd be a traitor and they'd kill me so no can do ha ha! 

I was up working till midnite and this morning I've been up since 6am, now it's 7am and I have to get ready for work. laterssssss!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Have a fun day lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> tony please don't be silly, drop by when you can and no worries at all.  And by the way  it's funny you called me a kid, I am only a couple of years younger than you LOL. I'll be 31 in Jan. but it feels nice to hear it anyways!


Believe me, that kid remark I did not mean as an insult.  Yeah, I know, you already know that.  Thing is, I saw your photo and you look a lot younger than 30  By the way, I call my sister Kid and she's 32.... 
Either way, I always thought that one of the best compliments a woman can receive is to be told they look younger than they are, so there...


----------



## dalila (Oct 6, 2004)

hey tony, I am a kid at heart and a big one at that!! . Hope you are feeling better by now. 

Yesterday's day was plain nuts!! I was up from 5.45am went to bed at 1am today, and can hardly keep my eyes open.... and still so much to do, sigh....

I am not gonna post my diet in detail today coz it was very simple, I was running around the whole day, so I kept eating boiled eggs and whey and oats the whole day.  For dinner I had fish and tiny piece of chocolate fondue cake. 

No work out! My back is bugging me a little so I am taking it easy this week. I got my hair cut even shorter at the back, and now I look like I escaped from a 1920s movie!! 

I hope you all have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## dalila (Oct 7, 2004)

hey everyone, it's friday and I am a happy camper!!  This week 's been just unbelievable, but that's just the way my work is, very unplanned, and at times peachie and at times leaves me no time to eat! I still did eat tho!! 

9.30 coffee
10.00 oats and whey
1.30 some white rice, chicken beef and raw veggies
8.00 tandori chicken, salad

hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

I am addicted to hard boiled egg white!!! I like them when they are semi-warm, with sea salt The problem is I wanna eat more than 7-8 at a time!

Did I hear someone say chocolate????????

Dont burn yourself out either chickie. 5am till 1am?


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh yes I HATE peeling those stoopid whites!


----------



## dalila (Oct 7, 2004)

hey Jill, yeah I love them EWs too!!  - the EW abbreviation always makes me think of you!

And yup I had a chocolate fondue cake on Wednesday nite! I do eat deserts just not every day. My friend has a mediteranien restaurant and a great Spanish chef, I can never say no to his culinary creations hahaha, if he hears I am not eating whatever he made that nite, he'll come out personally to check what's wrong, and tell me with this puppy look " But I made that especially for you tonite!" Hahaha yeah right!! But it always works for him! 

And no worries, I manage to take some rest during the day. Like for lunch I'll go to get my hair washed, eat my lunch while they are washing my hair, and then have a snooze while they are drying it!!  hahaha I am so multitasking!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Your the dessert queen.  We would get along well


----------



## dalila (Oct 8, 2004)

Errrrr Jake, I think we'd be very bad influence on each other ha ha, we would turn into two little over-inflated balloons!! And yeah I like finer things in life, such as spa-like gyms, silk lingerie and fine desserts - the more sinful the better!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

What a coincidence!  I like you in silk lingerie too  

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## dalila (Oct 9, 2004)

Too bad Jake, you can't borrow mine! 
Hope you have a good weekend too! 

On friday diet was spot on, also the back felt much better and I decided to cut one set from each body part ( doing 3 instead of 4) but do 3 of them instead of usual 2( body parts), so I did legs, back and bis, felt really pooped afterwards.

Also Jake I tried, really tried hard to do at least one unassisted pull up but it didn't work . I think everyone had a good laugh watching me!! Sigh now what?

Today I went to see the Musclemania Asia competition, and the Indonesian guys were huge and ubelievably lean, surprisingly tall too! In any case nice show! 

Today's workout - 10 laps in the swimming pool.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

I guess stick with the assisted ones.. Maybe just use less weight, and aim for a lower rep range 3-5.


----------



## dalila (Oct 10, 2004)

J, how many sets of 3-5 reps? And should I, on top of that, do ny sets with higher reps/more assistance?  I guess I'll have to wait for a week to get your answer to these! 

Sunday was nice, no gym either, and the food was good. On saturday nite I tried wearing an old ( my fave) dress and it was breaking apart across the chest,and my weight is exactly the same?? Hmmm will have to measure myself with a tape.  Meanwhile I have to give the dress away!

Have a nice week ahead everyone!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2004)

Im here.  Maybe 3-5 sets?  Try that. lol


----------



## dalila (Oct 11, 2004)

Eh J? I thought you were long gone and have already shot two elks!! But then you were still here!  Okie will do that then!

I am not posting detailed diet these days, and the workouts are not any more scheduled  - I workout when I can,still usualy 3-4 times a week, but as and when I have some free time. Life's been really hectic, mainly work, but to an extent, social obligations too! 

I also tend to skip the meal 3 as I am usually in a press ocnference at that time so I can't jolly well excuse myself and go out to eat.... 

Other than that the diet' s been good. 

Also a friend who didn't see me for 7 months, and didn't know I had a major haircut, sat in my car yesterday and just said WOW! Heheh He said he thought he was in a wrong car coz my hair is short and black now ( used to be read and long), and he said my arms were huge - he didn't recognize me!!!  Needless to say I bought him drinks for that compliment to my arms ( tho they are not huge by any means, he is just an average Joe who thinks girls should not have muscles!) He still made my day!


----------



## dalila (Oct 14, 2004)

good evening everyone! 

Yesterday I finally had a free evening and went to the gym. I actaully did cardio for 60min - a very high-intensity step class, and was thinking that after 3.5  months of not doing any cardio I was gonna be pooped after the first 15 min, but guess what, I tore through the class, and honestly could've handled more!! I wasn't that good even before my injury! No idea how's that even possible, but I am very happy!! 

Chest
Flat bench smith presses 20x37lbs, 15X47lbs, 10x62lbs ( 3 sets)
Inclined DB press 12x 15lbs 3 sets
Machine chest press( you kinda sit at 90 degrees and push right out in front of you)  10X50lbs 
Flat DB Flyes 12X15lbs 3 sets

Tris
Pulley push downs 10X33lbs 4 sets
Assisted dips 7plates ( 35lbs) assistance 4x8
Skull crushers 8x20lbs 3 sets

Abs

As for the diet - I had enchiladas( sp?) for breakfast!! The rest of the day was spot on.


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

hello everyone, I haven't been posting regularly in the last couple of weeks, like I said, it was due to work . But now I am back. Oh and that didn't mean I wasn't working out, for I have . 

I don't have my journal with me, but on saturday I did back and bis, and I did what Jake suggested -  brought the assitance on my chin ups from 10plates down to 5 ( about 30pounds), and did 5 sets of 5 reps. I really hope soon I'd be able to do them without any assistance.

Yesterday was shoulders and legs:

DB Shoulder presses 12X15lbs ( 4 sets)
Upward rows 12x30lbs ( 4 sets)
Lateral raises 10x10lbs ( 4 sets)
Machine anterior delt presses 10X50lbs ( 3 sets)
Cable rear delt flyes 12X15lbs ( 3 sets)

legs giant set ( 4 sets)
Leg press 10X110lbs
Leg extension 10X45lbs
LEg curl 10X55lbs
Lef press 20X110lbs

Diet:
11.00 Home made WW muffn, 1/2 C CC
2.30  Vegetables stuffed with fish cake ( yong tau foo)
6.00 (PW) whey+otas
8.30 Home made beef soup with broccoli and spinach with soba noodles.
12.20 1/2 C CC.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Good job Dalila.  I am sure things will come along nicely


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

someone took a photo of me with weights, so I thought I'd share with you .


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone ever said your HOT?


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

errr not when I am all sweaty in the gym J! 
But thanks a bunch!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

All sweaty is even HOTTER! lol

Ok, sorry.. thats a bit out of control


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

you call that out of control?? geez, I wish all men were as nice as you! 

The point of the photo was that I am slolwy getting some definition, and I think in another 4-5 weeks I might be comfy enuff with the way my body will look to post a few photos posing.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

What a cute pic!!!!! BTW, welcome back!!!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks greeky!  I was in a middle of a set when this silly friend of mine called my name, I looked, the flash went off, and I forgot how many reps I'd done!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 20, 2004)

hey everyone, I was thinking about starting a new journal -the name of this one is just not true anymore... what do ya all think? Yeah sure I still shy away from deads and squats, but I can do everything else, inlcuding cardio ( been doing it for 10 days now and no back pain), and I am reaching some new personal highs with weights. So hall I shall I? 

Yesterday was a nitemarish day but in a " it could've been worse" way, I guess I shouldn't complain. Work was very stressful, and I had a flat tyre, and it was raining quite heavily when I came out of the car to chage it! 

Still went to the gym!

Chest:
Flat bench DB presses (2 warm up sets ) - 20X12lbs, 15X15lbsm 
                              (4 working sets) 10X20lbs ( new personal high!)
Inclined Smith Chest Press - 10X55lbs ( 4 sets)
Cable Flyes 10x3.5 plates ( 42lbs I think) - 4 sets

cardio - HI step class 45 min

Tris
CG BB presses 10x30lbs ( 4 sets)
Standing lateral kickbacks 10X10lbs ( 4 sets)
Unilateral Standing Cable Extensions 10X2.5 plates ( 30lbs) 3 sets

Diet:
9.00 2 EW,1 egg, 1 home made WW/oat muffin
1.00 smoked salmon, lots of salad, roast lamb
4.00 grilled chicken thigh, spinach, 1/2 Naan ( indian bread)
6.00 PW whey+oats
9.00 grilled tripe kebabs, lamb, cabbage, tosai ( paper thin indian bread)


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow.. a girl that will change her own tire.  And in the rain!


----------



## dalila (Oct 20, 2004)

hahaha Jake, I surely can't be the only girl you've heard off that can and will change a flat? Anyways, I wish some really cute guy came by and rescued me, but alas, no such luck!


----------



## dalila (Oct 24, 2004)

hello everyone!! A beginning of yet another week for me.. yeah it's Monday morning. I usually hate it, but this is the first week since the month begun that I can actually chill out at work. Work's now again bearable.

I didn???t realize how badly stressed I was till I woke up at 6am on Fri morning all knotted up on a ball from the gastric pain. There was no position I was comfortable in, and it went on for hours!  

On saturday I was better, so did back and bis, not my greatest workout but hey... I am really unhappy with my bis, everything else is shopwing improvement but not my bis ( and not my BF% , but lets not split hair here)... a good friend of mine keeps telling me  to "scoop" as I lift for bis, I watch her do it, and still can't repeat the movement, hmmm she's got nice bis! I usually just do the standard "pin the elbows to the sides and bring the hands to the shoulders" kinda motion..

Oh and I did a loooot of cardio on saturday.... in a nightclub!!   It was great fun, new club, controlled crowd, great music!!


----------



## BerryBlis (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I am addicted to hard boiled egg white!!! I like them when they are semi-warm, with sea salt The problem is I wanna eat more than 7-8 at a time!
> 
> Did I hear someone say chocolate????????
> 
> Dont burn yourself out either chickie. 5am till 1am?



Hey,

I also love egg whites!! can't seem to get enough of them...mmm, my only problem is that if I eat more than 5 a day I get the most terrible gas....do you ever find this?  I wish I could eat more, but I want to be able to be around other people....haha

BerryBlis


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

hey berry bliss thanks for stopping by. I suggest you ask Jill in her journal as well, she might reply faster over there .

Hey peeps, I've been tracking my food for a couple of days now, it seems that on average, I eat some 1800 calories, and abt P160, C180, F24%. I still have quite a bit of fat I'd like ot get rid of ( 166cm, 55kg, 19%BF)... can someone help me out figure out how many cals I should be eating to start losing some fat? I keep forgetting the formula . 

thanks!!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

hi everyone, 

I am slowly getting the hang of the "scoop as you curl" motion, I can definitely feel it so much more in my bis today! .

Yesterday was back and bis day:

Underhand assisted WG pull ups 15reps X 10plates, 5X5 @ 7plates
CG Pull Downs 15X 45lbs, 8X62lbs ( 4 sets)
Machine Low row 8X54lbs

Bis
EZ bar standing curls 12X24lbs ( 2sets); 10X30lbs ( 2 sets)
Alternate seated DB curls 12X10lbs ( 2 sets); 8X12lbs ( 2 sets)
Conc. curl 10X12 lbs ( 2 sets); 8X15 ( 2 sets)

Lower back rehab exercises
Cardio 30 min ( 20min HIIT).

Diet:
10.00 coffee
11.00 Home made tuna salad with FF mayo, beans, tomatos and celery
2.30 1 Cup brown Rice, 200gm Black Pepper chicken, 200gm stir fried bean sprouts
7.00 Whey+ 3 Tbs oats
8.00 Soba noodles stir fried with beef steak, red peppers and cabbage
10.00 150kcal worth of pop corn.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Dalila.  I dont know the formula, but maybe its in cutting/bulking/maintenance guide?

I would just slowly drop cals once every week to two, untill you start to see change.  Dont go too low though..


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

too low?? with all the ice cream I eat? 

now seriously, yeah I'll look up the stickies again. I think I'l have to be very strict, my body is weird, it takes a looohooot of food for me to put on 5 pounds, but a lot of effort to lose them too!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Dalila

Thanks for stopping by my journal Monday! Glad to see yours is going well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

I've got a new addiction to battle!!   - It's Ramadan and in Malaysia during this month one can get plump juicy dates on every corner. I love them!! Soooo tasty, mmm!!  Well it is and it's not an addiction - it's not cuz I never eat more than 4-5, but at the same time it's a serious thing cuz each date has like almost 70calories!! Sigh... I think I'll give the box to someone... too dangerous to have it in the fridge!

Yest. Diet

9.00 coffee
10.00 home made tuna salad with baked beans, FF mayo, celery and tomatoes
1.00 200gm brown rice, chicken with soy sauce, spinach, bitter gourd
5.00 120 gm cottage cheese
9.00 steamed fish with ginger, sweet potato leaves, okra, 1 coconut
11.00  2 dates!

Workout - none. ( for the first time I can feel my lats sore from yesterday's workout)


----------



## dalila (Oct 26, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Dalila
> 
> Thanks for stopping by my journal Monday! Glad to see yours is going well. Keep up the good work!



Hey girl,  thanks for stopping by, and don't be a stranger in my journal.


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Oct 27, 2004)

hi there!! Yesterday I saw a woman in a fitness magazine with the tummy I want!! She stole it!! It was supposed to be mine! 

Yesterdya was leggies day, I thought of throwing in some shoudlers too, but I was exhausted byt he end of my workout, and decided to elave shoulders for today.

Also tried to do Smith Squats for the frist time in 4 months. Some idiot turned the smith machine the other way around and now I can't see my side reflection in the mirror, and have no means of knowing if my posture is right. Told the manageress if I hurt my back again I am gonna sue them, cuz that was plain stupid to turn the machine. They are turning it back again this weekend!   And that thing must weigh a ton!

Smith Squat 15X40lbs, 12X50lbs, 10X70lbs ( 3 sets) - weight without the bar
Leg extensions 12X50lbs ( 3 sets)
Seated leg curls 12X50lbs ( 3 sets)
Leg press 12X90lbs( 3 sets) 
Reverse hyperextension ( one leg) 12X55lbs ( 3 sets)
Roman chair back extensions 15reps x 3 sets ( only BW)

Abs 
Fitball crunches 3X25
Fitball jack knife 3X15
Reverse crunches with 5lbs plate 3X15
Straight Legs lifts on the floor 3X12 ( with 4.4 lbs DB)

Diet:
10.30 2 WW biscuits, 1/2 C LF milk, 1/2 C CC
1.30   Fish Head meehoon ( noodles) soup
4.30 1/2 C CC, a slice of papaya
7.00 whey + 3 TBS oats
9.00 100gm stirfried soba noodles, home made sardine salad ( onion FF mayo, cucumber), 1 slice low carb bread.
11.00 2 whiskeys with diet coke, few fries from friend's plate


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hi there!! Yesterday I saw a woman in a fitness magazine with the tummy I want!! She stole it!! It was supposed to be mine!



Steal it back!!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 27, 2004)

hey sara!  

I am trying to steal it back but she is holding onto it pretty tight!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

hey everyone  

I've noticed that the more cardio I do, the hungrier I am afterwards. So what to do?? I am sure it balances out in the end and I don't think I am burning any excess calories.

Yesterday I had a v. good shoulders workout! 

Seated shoulder presses 15X12lbs ( 2 sets); 12X15lbs ( 2 sets)
Cable Rows 15X60lbs; 12X90lbs ( 4 sets)
SS
Front cable raises 15X 20lbs; 12X30lbs ( 4 sets)
Side lateral raises 10X12lbs ( 3 sets) 
seated rear lateral raises  12X8lbs

Cardio: 40min - 25 min running on the treadmill @ 8.5 speed 

DIET:

10.30 2 slices multigrain LC bread, sardine salad
1.00 stir fried veggies, 100gm mixutre of stirfried shrimp, chicken and squid
3.30 2 EW, 1 whole egg
7.00 whey _ 3 tbs oats
9.00 salad ( lettuce, green pepper, tomatoes) with 100gm terriyaki chicken, 1 egg,  1 EW, green apple
10.30 1 cup Fat free, splenda sweetened ice cream.


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey dalila.. well, if you cardio you do need to eat more carbs and therefore you will be building muscles


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Sara do you mean that I should eat more carbs during the day before my cardio sessions ( which are usually ard 7pm) then after the cardio I won't be so hungry?

Also if 40 min on the treadmill burns 260 calories and I have an extra cup of oats or something during the day, in terms of fat loss, isn't that the same as not having that extra cup of oaties and not doign any cardio? That's really my concern - that I am wearing out my knees for nothing ...


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Sara do you mean that I should eat more carbs during the day before my cardio sessions ( which are usually ard 7pm) then after the cardio I won't be so hungry?

Also if 40 min on the treadmill burns 260 calories and I have an extra cup of oats or something during the day, in terms of fat loss, isn't that the same as not having that extra cup of oaties and not doign any cardio? That's really my concern - that I am wearing out my knees for nothing ...


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara do you mean that I should eat more carbs during the day before my cardio sessions ( which are usually ard 7pm) then after the cardio I won't be so hungry?
> 
> *Yes, eat more carbs throughout the day (healthy carbs)
> I don't know if you going to be less hungry or still hungry.. try it and see how it works*
> ...



 Cardio helps you burn the extra fat and makes you look leaner


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Since I started to follow Jodi's advice on adding lots carbs into my diet and doing cardio I started to some GREAT results  until I cheated for one whole week and ruined everything


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Sara thank you so much, I'll go back to check your diet again. And please don't be so hard on yourself; how could one week of cheating ruin months and years of hard work??

 C'mon girl you know as well as I do this is just psychologcal, you'll be back in the saddle before you know it. Besides you were ill.


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words dalila


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Dalila, have a great weekend!


----------



## dalila (Oct 31, 2004)

today ( Monday) is a holiday in M'sia. It's a religious holiday, the day when Qur'an was revealed ( or rather when it was completed). M'sia is cool that way, we have public hols for major Muslim, Christian, Budhist, and Hindu religious days. Together with the non-religous hols, it amounts to probobly 15 additional off days each year . I am not complaining! So today I am at home, chilling out and recovering form a particularly heavy partying nite on saturday - it was a good friend's Hen's nite. Pretty wild with tons of tequila shots!!  And since saturday was my chest and tris day, the next day I couldn't tell if my arms or head hurt more!!  

Chest:
Smith Flat bench presses 20X20, 30X12, 45X8 ( 4 sets)  -weight without the bar
DB Inclined Chest Presses 15lbs X12 ( 2 sets);  20lbs x 8 ( 2 sets)
DB Inclined Flyes 15lbs X12 ( 4 sets)

Tris
CG Smith presses 15lbsX12 ( 2 sets) 25lbsx8 ( 2 sets)  - weight without the bar
Rope push downs 42lbsX8 ( 4 sets)
One arm Kick backs 10X10lbs ( 3 sets) - 
Assisted dips ( 8plates assistance) X8 veryslow reps

Abs
Cardio 30 min running ( 20 min HIIT)

Diet-  very good on saturday, crap on sunday ( couldn't eat untill 7pm anything except some chicken soup)


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

People were fasting where you live right? and now they done


----------



## dalila (Oct 31, 2004)

yeah people are fasting sara, but they are not done yet, I think they are sort of half way trough. They finish on the 14th of this month. It's really hard, I watch them even train in the gym without a drink of water. I can't but be impressed with such will-power! Then when they are done fasting we have 2 more days of public holidays for Eid , and 1 day on the 11th for a hindu holiday Deepavali, so it's gonna be a looooong weekend


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

Eid is like their easter right? Are there alot of people that train there?


----------



## dalila (Nov 1, 2004)

hey sara, did you mean people who train during the fasting month or train at all? If it's the former then no, not many, but still a few do. Also M'sia is only 45-50% populated by muslims, the rest are christians, budhists and hindus and they don't fast, they go about their lives as usual. 

I am down with a bad sore throat . Strange thing, whenever people get wet in the rain here, they fall ill, I guess I am no exception. As I have no fever, I'll still try to do my legs today, no cardio till I get better. 

Ate tons of durian yesterday!!  It's a really stinky but oh so tasty local fruit! Unfortunately it's loaded with sugar and fat. I sure didn't need it!.

10.00 1 slice multigrain, LC bread, with NF cheese spread, whey
12.00  2 EW, 1 whole egg, 150gm sweet potato
3.30 yong tau foo ( vegetables stuffed with fish-cake), tiny bowl of egg noodles
6.30 1/4 cup white rice, stewed chicken, stir fried shrimp, bean sprouts
10.00 DURIAN


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

hey everyone!! I am ecstatic today!!  I did 4 sets of 20 reps of smith squats and my back is fine!! 

KLM thanks for the fast-recovery wishes, yeah I am much better!! I think all those gallons of green and raiboos tea really helped ( they are very potent antioxidants).

Yesterday was my leggies day. I think I've mentioned before that I have not huge, but still big thigs with quite a bit of cellulite and fat deposits on them, and all the running, the step classes and heavy weight - low reps ( 8-10) training didn't help. So I've decided I'll stick with running, but I am gonna be doing high reps - 20 reps a set as heavy as I can go for the legs. For the upper body I'll stick with low reps heavy weght a sit works for me. Will stick with this new plan for 4 weeks and see how it goes.

yesterday's training
Legs.
Smith Squats ( weights minus the bar) 25X25lbs ; 20X35lbs ( warms sets); 20X50lbs ( 4 sets)
Leg extensions 20X37.5lbs ( 2 sets); 2-X31lbs ( 2 sets)
Leg Curl 20X40lbs
Leg Presses 20X90 (2 sets); 20X80 ( 2 sets)

Abbies
BAll crunches 25X3
Seated bench toe touches 20X3
Straight leg raises 3X15
Lying oblique twists 2X15 ( each side)

yesterday's Diet:
11.00 150gm oat groats, 2 dates, 1/2 C cottage cheese
2.00  100gm white rice, 1 chicken breast, cucumber
4.30 1/2 C cottage cheese, apple
7.30 (PW) whey + 2 dates
9.00 150gm lentils, sardines, cucumber, tomatos
12.00 1/2 C cottage cheese.


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

good morning ( it's 10 am on my side of the world)  

I am counting days till next thursday when our long holiday starts, I'll be off from 11th-17th, and from 17th-22nd I'll be in Singapore for work ( and some fun too ), and before you know it, it's December! !!

Yesterday was back and bis in the gym. I am getting better with curls, I feel it more and more in the bis and less in the forearms. 

Back
Assisted WG reverse grip Chin Ups 15X12 pl, 6X8pl - 40lbs ( 2 sets), 5X8pl (3sets) 
WG pull downs in front 10X56 lbs ( 4 sets)
One Arm Rows 12X20lbs ( 2 sets); 8X25lbs (2sets)
Bent over DB rows 12X 12lbs each hand ------> these caused me the slipped disk, so I am going really light till I get used to the proper form.

Bis
EZ bar curls 10X24lbs ( 2 sets), 8X25lbs ( 2 sets)
Seated alternate DB curls 10X12lbs ( 2 sets); 6X12lbs ( 2 sets)
Conc. curls 10X12lbs (2 sets), 10X10lbs ( 2 sets).

Diet:
11.00 2 slices home made WW bread, sardine salad, coffee
1.30  1 small deep fried fish ( excess oil blotted away), 200gm brown rice, cabbage, other veggies
4.30 3 EW, 1 whole egg, 150gm sweet potato
7.00 PW - whey + 3 tbs raw oats
9.30 300gm grilled salmon, broccoli, cauliflower, 100gm yellow rice


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

dalila your doing great with your training! keep it up girly


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks sara, I am very happy that my back is not troubling me anymore. And although I haven't gained in strength at all in the last month ( I compared my journal entries), I've managed to get the form precisely right, and I feel it more in the muscles I should. I guess that's an improvement too? 

How often do you usually experience strength gains? I mean how long does it take you to increase the weight on a lift?


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

It depends what is your strongest body part, what you train it with, and the type of weight your using.. cable, DB, bar, machine, etc.. 

it took me about more than 3 months to increase the weight on the shoulder press


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Remember *always* reach to the end!! to the last rep!


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks for the advice and the encouragement sara! really apreacite it! 
Yup I always go to the end, the last rep is a bit of struggle


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## dalila (Nov 7, 2004)

hello everyone!! this one is a short work-week for me! Holidays, thank god, start this thursday. I can't wait!! Although I can't get a seat on any flight leaving malaysia ( everything is already grabbed), it'll be fun just chilling out at home, doing some jungle trekking, and working on my will power NOT to break down in front of the holiday goodies ( I have a weakness for asian food!).

I managed to hit the gym  only 3 times last week, so I ended up having a killer workout on saturday, as I had to do chest,tris, shoulders and abs. HAd to slightly reduce the weigths, but not too much. Finished everythign in 1hr, 15min, so there was no big rest breaks between the sets.

Chest
EZ bar Flat bench presses 15X42lbs, 8x52lbs (4sets)
Incline DB presses 12X15lbs ( 4 sets)
Decline DB presses 10X15lbs ( 4 sets)
Cable Flyes 8X3pl ( 36lbs) ( 4 sets)

Tris
Lateral DB Nose breakers ( French extensions or whatever they're called)
 10X10lbs ( 4 sets)
CG Smith Presses 8X 40lbs ( 4 sets)
Overhead Tri extensions 10X8lbs ( 3 sets)
Hands on the bench-Feet on the Floor tri dips 10X3 sets

Shoulders
Seated DB Press 10X15lbs ( 4sets)
EZ bar Upward ROws 8X47lbs; 8X42lbs ( 2sets); 6X42lbs (2sets)
Lateral Raises SS with Alternate Front Riases 10X10lbs (3 sets)
Standing bent over Rear flyes 12X8lbs ( 4 sets)

Abs
Crunches with knees lifted and bent at 90 degrees 3X15
Fitball crunches 3X20
Feet to the ceiling lifts 3X15

Diet was good, save a portion of nasi lemak I had on saturday morning at 4am ( nasi lemak is white rice cooked in coconut milk!!) and a cup of ice cream last nite .


----------



## klmclean (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Dalila

I took your advice and kept the same  journal going. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

You were right about that post in my journal     he he The rice stuff does sound pretty good-almost like rice pudding!I bet some raisins mixed in would be really tast.

Stay clean around the goodies!!!

Hey is shopping really cheap where you live? A lot of people here travel to tailand, and say shopping is SUPER cheap. Diesel, and other expensive name brands for good $$$$. My kinda trip eh?


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

hey jilly!! you really made my day, I laughed and laughed at that  smailie!!  

And don't freak out, but that sort of rice,  we eat with a really spicy gravy, and its savory, not sweet!  And it has like 5 million calories in a serving.  

Shopping, well brands like diesel are cheap, people don't know Diesel well here so it's not even considered equal with Levis, it's really cheap, and also you can get knock offs even cheaper ( of other brands)! Asia is the land of knock offs! And you can get really good ones especially copy-cat bags, great stuff. Yeah, come here for hols instead od Mexico ( is that where you're going?)

Hi KLM, glad you are sticking to your journal! Talk to you soon girl!


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

yesterday I had a bad gastric pain again, and on the way home ( from work) was thinking should I go to gym, or not, should I , shouldn't I.... In the end I did, and was so happy with my workout!! 

FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER I DID BARBELL SQUATS!! 

Not smith squats, but the REAL squats! Didn't do them very heavy, as I am trying, of course, to get the form perfect! Jodi's advice to initially use small plates under the heels, really helped!! Thanks Jodi!!! 

Legs
BB Squats ( plates under heels) 20X50lbs @ 4 sets
DB Front Stepping Lunges 20X15lbs ( each hand) @ 3 sets
Leg presses 20X100lbs @ 4 sets
Leg extensions 20X31lbs ( with pause on top) @2 sets
Plies holding a DB 20X20lbs @ 3 sets

Diet
10.30 150gm sweet potato, 3 EW, 1 whole egg

1.30 stir fried cauliflower, carrots, and snap peas with chicken and shrimp, 150gm brown rice

4.30 1/2 C cottage cheese,  150gm sweet potato, 1 mango, 1/2 green guava

7.00 PW - whey + 3 tbs oats
9.00 300gm steamed seabass fish, stir-fried cabbage, carrots & red peppers


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats on squatting.


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

lookie lookie who's back!!  Just read your journal, seems like you had loads of fun... but I don't think I read you meeting/taking out any hot chicks, tsk tsk, J!! 

Now for real, welcome back, and thanks, I am very happy I've started squating!! My ass is not at all though!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Wait untill tomorrow.  You will sit and stand with ease lol 

Well, I met Kerry, Jodi, Jodie, Denise, and Jill.  All were quite good looking women, and all were taken.  But arent all the good ones always?


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

well if it's any consolation, the same usually stands for the guys too! Sometimes I wonder if we are often attracted to someone, simply cuz they 'belong' to someone else...  Anyways, glad you met the whole gang, I wish I was there too!!


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

I woke with a really sore bum-bums, Jake it didn't happen as you predicted , I can't sit, or get up properly, and it's the second day since my squats . But I guess I didn't help it either doing HIIT for 30 min yesterday!! 

Yesterday was back and bis day, but I cant feel I worked either... could be I didn't do enough, could be my legs and bum are so sore, everything else pales in comparison! 

Back
WG pull ups overhans grip 15X12pl assist. ( 56lbs)
                                    4X8pl (40lbs) assist. @ 5 sets ---------> 
-------->I can do this weight for 7repsX5sets with underhand grip
                                    8X12pl assist. @3 sets
Low row 12X5pl ( 100lbs); 10X100lbs ( 2sets); 8X100lbs ( 2 sets)
Bent over DB rows 12X20lbs ( each hand) @ 4 sets
CG Rope Pull Downs 10X60lbs @ 3 sets

Bis
EZ bar standing curls 8X30lbs @ 4 sets
Alternate standing DB curls 10X12lbs @ 3 sets
Cable curls 10X4pl ( 48lbs) @ 4 sets

Cardio: 30min treadmill -  20 min HIIT ( 1 min level 13.5 + 1.5 min level 6.0)

Diet
10.00 150gm sweet potato; 3 EW, 1 whole egg
1.00 2 roast chicken breasts ( no skin) + 250gm white rice, cucumber
4.30 150gm sweet potato; 1/2 C cottage cheese
7.00 PW whey + 3 tbs oats
9.00 150gm baked fish ( seabass); stirfried cabbage, red peppers and carrots, 1 medium mango

total cals 1790
P 174
C 202
F 29

I feel that my cals are still too high, as I am tryign to lose some fat, but God am I hungry these days when I do cardio!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

I was teasing about you being alright.  I knew you would be really sore, dont ya love it 

psst.. just because you arent sore, doesnt mean that hypertrophy didnt occur.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 9, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> I woke with a really sore bum-bums, Jake it didn't happen as you predicted , I can't sit, or get up properly, and it's the second day since my squats . But I guess I didn't help it either doing HIIT for 30 min yesterday!!


 Sorry to hear about your  . There's nothing worse than the after effects 

of a killer leg workout   Good news on my end though, I can finally move my neck again,  YIPPPPPPEEEEE!


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

Jake form your lips to God's ears, fingers crossed!! --- This was for what you said about pain and hyperthrophy not being necessarily related!!  Actaully to tell you a secret, most of my work shirts are very tight already, and I am not that late a bloomer!!  Must be my back and arms! Unfortunately my pants are geting tight ard the tighs too - not somethign I want!

Kerry hey girl! I am so happy abt yoru neck!!! Now watch it girl, you know you get sprains easily!


----------



## dalila (Nov 12, 2004)

hey guys, I am writing from home today! It's so nice not to have to go to work! And half a city is gone back to their home-towns, so there's no traffic jams!! Nice!!

Diet was not great, but considering we were visiting families for Deepavali and there was delish indian food on every table, it wasn't that bad either! 

11.30 200 gm lentils, 1 chicken breast
2.30 glass of wine, tosai ( indian sour bread), spicy chicken and prawns, cucumbers and tomatos, a handful of chips
5.30  2 glasses of wine, 1 choco pie ( 120cal, 4gm fat, 10gm sugar)
7.00 BBQ fish, BBQ cuttlefish, curry chicken, spinach

GYM
Shoulders:
SMith Shoulder presses 15X50lbs ( 2 warm up sets), 8X60lbs @ 5 sets
Bilateral side raises 8X12lbs ( 3 sets); 10X10lbs ( 3 sets)
Cable Upward rows 10X66lbs @ 4 sets 
ss
Bilateral Front Cable raises 10X18lbs @ 4 sets
Seated Rear Raises 12X8lbs @ 4 sets

Abs:
Fitball crunches 20X4 sets
Cable crunches 12x4 @ 84lbs
Stomp the ceiling 20x3 sets
Reverse crunches 20X3 sets
Straight leg raises 15 X 2 sets

Cardio
40min - 25min run @ 8.5 level


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jake form your lips to God's ears, fingers crossed!! --- This was for what you said about pain and hyperthrophy not being necessarily related!!  Actaully to tell you a secret, most of my work shirts are very tight already, and I am not that late a bloomer!!  Must be my back and arms! Unfortunately my pants are geting tight ard the tighs too - not somethign I want!
> 
> Kerry hey girl! I am so happy abt yoru neck!!! Now watch it girl, you know you get sprains easily!


I know the 'good' feeling of tight shirts I tried on my winter coat from last year and it was super tight in ONLY the back I like that


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey "Kid"....

What's doing....

I have been MIA for a few weeks as I have been sick and there are a bunch of things that have been going on in my life that have kinda' scrambled it all over the place.  
So are you finally going to Medica?  I believe we'll be in Cologne and we'll go from there.....
Anyway, hope to see you there.  I am taking my laptop with me, that way I'll be able to "very inexpensively" communicate with my wife and kids (via messenger, by voice)......


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Jake form your lips to God's ears, fingers crossed!! --- This was for what you said about pain and hyperthrophy not being necessarily related!! Actaully to tell you a secret, most of my work shirts are very tight already, and I am not that late a bloomer!!  Must be my back and arms! Unfortunately my pants are geting tight ard the tighs too - not somethign I want!
> 
> Kerry hey girl! I am so happy abt yoru neck!!! Now watch it girl, you know you get sprains easily!


Hey Dalila  
I went shopping last week and every size small top I tried on that had long sleeves I couldn't get over my biceps. I had no idea how big arms were getting  Pants are tighter on my thighs too   I know it's muscle but, yikes! I am certainly not going to go up a size. I think I'll up my cardio and that should do the trick.  Yes, I'll definately be more careful with my neck. I'm reallly watching how I sleep now.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

How was the holiday?


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey dalila? how things going there?


----------



## dalila (Nov 17, 2004)

hey peeps!  I am writing a short one, as I am in Singapore for work , 17-20th, actaully I am paying US 30 an hour for the hotel broadband connection so you'd better appreciate it!!  

jake, the holiday was good, though I got drunk one nite - not sure yet if I should count that as a drawback or a success!  The bummer was that my gym ( and everything else) was shut over the hols ( for full 4 days!!!). I coulnd't get a flight to anywhere in Malaysia, or to either Bali or Thailand, everything was fully booked, so I stayed home and chilled out. I live ina condo so it wasn't that bad .

Eating was moderatly bad , but I was prepared for it, so I am not panicking. Actaully after 4 days of missing my workouts and eating like a small ( not big! ) piglet, I am 1.5kg lighter.... WTF?? Weird!

KLM hey girl, glad to hear abt ur bis!! yay!! I wish my bis grew more!! 

Tony I am not going after all! Hope you have fun, although you are going for work, and Germany is not much fun in November, I think it's darn cold!! Have a beer for me, will ya? I love german beer!! 

Jill I love your new avi, the hair looks awsome!! 

Oh by the way, I used the gym in my hotel today, and it's a dodgy gym!! Did chest and bis, and I noticed this guy staring at me when I was taking 22lbs DBs, he actaully had this sly smile, like " This girl has no clue how heavy that is", then he watched in an obvious surprise as I proceeded to do my reps for the chest presses!!  Still had a good workout, ran at 9.0 speed level on the treadmill for 30min!!   

speak soon guys!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 20, 2004)

Are you home yet?  How was your trip?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)




----------

